# Quitting Booze



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I've mentioned here before that I used to have something of a problem with booze.

I don't know if I would have classed as a proper alcoholic, but I got the the point a couple of years ago where I was regularly getting through 50-70 units a week, drinking secretively & only having a day off the booze if I'd got such a stinking hangover that I couldn't stomach it.

I got back into bodybuilding 2 years ago, and that helped me get it under some sort of control. For the past couple of years I've been managing to keep it to 20-30 units a week, and to only drink at weekends.

That should have been all fine - I wasn't really bothered about not drinking in the week. Problem was that once I get the first couple of drinks down my neck, I feel really buzzed, and this stupid compulsion to get drunk starts to take over.

And I'm not a nice happy drunk. I'm a snarly, short tempered & reckless drunk, and last weekend I had another stupid row with the Missus about nothing inparticular - simply because I'd guzzled 4 cans of stella & sneaked a few large shots of vodka on the quiet. Old habits die hard.

So I'm stopping drinking completely. Not neccessarily for good, but for now at least. Want to prove to myself that I can.

I'm looking forward to not having the aggro in my life. But at the same time, I'm not relishing the prospect of having to explain to friends & family why I'm suddenly tee-total. I've just turned down an invite to go to the pub tomorrow evening because I don't fancy sitting there drinking pop while they are all drinking beer.

Anyone else been through this sort of thing ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Member by the name of The Project did this mate, look for his thread and the help and support he got.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i went trough a bad patch in 2006 after a bad break up and hit the bottle hard it didnt help that i run a night club and had easy acses to drink.one night i had woken up in the middle of the night still drunk and i fell down the stairs.made me buck my ideas up as i was rearly ashamed of myself.

good luck with not drinking mate


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done m8! Good to see you want to make a change. I think when it gets to the point you're sneaking in shots of Vodka its time to call it a day. The thought makes me heave TBH.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Been there myself, pretty much lost all the friends i had, dont often talk to them any more as i was a **** after a few, like yaself it was never just a few

Stopped prett much entirely and i did feel pretty good with just the very occasional blow out, last couple of years its gradually got worse although im not so much of a **** towards people

Just got back from falifakkinraki last nigt and i wont lie to you it got a bit messy, with bein waking up in the bath and on the last night i managed to **** the bed pretty bad (first time ive done that suprisingly considering some of the states ive been in, unless you count ****ing up my mates kitchen wall)

Id give it a go for a few weeks, i could walk around with my head held high when i was off the booze, as on it iwas alwaysonedge with everyone id see incase id upset them in a drunken stupor,


----------



## Blade485 (May 10, 2012)

I am the same mate i was drinking far too much at the pub and at home.Living on my own theres no one to say anything so drinking ten cans a night after work was no pobs. The last few months i have stopped drinking in the week as much as i use to and have started going to the gym instead.Still drinking at the weekends but thats going to stop soon to. Hope you get on ok dude!!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> Member by the name of The Project did this mate, look for his thread and the help and support he got.


Cheers - I've had a look at that thread.

That's what makes me glad I started to sort things out before I became a proper alkie. I was able to cut down without any withdrawal symptoms and without particularly needing any support. The structure & discipline of bodybuilding was pretty much all the support I needed for that.

What I'm finding slightly daunting now though is the prospect of cutting out something that I actually really enjoy, and something that has been a big part of my social life for decades. My wife loves her wine & gets really horny when she's piddled - but then she's one of these really together & self controlled people who just doesn't comprehend how addiction works.

I like the taste of beer & wine, and enjoy the effect it has on me up to a point. The trouble is that by the time I've reached the point of feeling pleasantly relaxed, a completely different personality has taken over - one who thinks that sneaking shots of vodka is perfectly okay.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

And that is why you have to stop completely.

It is uncontrollable. You know that !

I still feel uncomfortable going to a pub after almost 2 years sober (well, I don't go in fact. Don't see the point)

You have made the correct decision. Don't question that decision. And most of all, be happy you don't have to go through that sh1t ever again !


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

At the height of my alcoholism I was putting away up to 250 units some weeks. It may be almost triple what you described with regards to 70 but really 70 does represent a big problem to be honest that amount wouldnt be doing you any good... A lot of people say if it gets in the way of functioning it becomes alcoholism that is 90% of it but some people can function on extreme quantities.. If its enough to physically start doing you damage then its also alcoholism. When you get invited out buy pints because theyre weak this is what I do, gives off the appearance you're drinking the whole night when you have a pint in your hands and they take a while to drink if its social with talking and stuff.. You can get through the night with 3-4 and the units add up to barely anything. Its when shots enter the equation you need find some way of steering clear of them.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> ..At the height of my alcoholism I was putting away up to 250 units some weeks.....


Fuuuaaark - 250. That makes me sound like a big girl. Fcuking respect for even surviving that, let alone recovering from it.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm knocking it on the head too. I just talk louder when I'm drunk, according to the mrs. But there's no place for it in my life right now. We're trying for kids, have just bought a plot of land to build our own house, and my business is really picking up. Obviously it hinders training as well. I get so much more done when I'm not on the booze. I do love drinking lager. But I wanna make the most of my life now, so the beer will have to go. My mrs doesn't really drink at all, so that makes it easier.

Good luck with it Andy.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> And that is why you have to stop completely.


Absolutely right mate.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Going to give it a go myself, getting a tad out of hand at the moment, cant just turn out and have a 'quiet few!', soda and lime for me if I have to turn out. Not going to say I'm stopping drinking forever as the urge will probably get the better, but for the time being its on the back burner sick of p*ssin my money down the drain.

Good luck to all those trying to knock it on the head.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Got dumped by the ex about a year ago (11 months actually), but hit the bottle, I remember doing 3/4 of a 750ml jagermeister bottle

Threw up in front of my dad and his mate, then started smashing my face against the wall, looked beautiful the morning after at college, fell behind with work and almost got kicked off the course.

Was ashamed with myself for a long time, but eventually got over it, then sore to never drink again, then on boxing day, or the 27th of december, I went out fr my mates birthday to a club, didn't mean to drink so much but he brought us loads of drinks so I thought fck it why not..

A few hours later I'm starting on my mate and his mates, offering to fight them, which was a bad idea..

This time I swore never to drink again, and have never done since!

There's honestly no point to it IMO


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't quit entirely, but I only drink on rare occasions now and it's been the best thing I ever done. Every aspect of my life has improved through not being drunk/hungover.

Better time with the youngster, less arguments, more money in pocket, training and diet are more regimented and it's even been noticed at work.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Im an alco...I still drink now and again but not in the way I used to as Ive put stops and measures in my life that help me keep a handle on things. Im lucky in that it stops me from functoning properly and I feel so sick after 3 or 4 days at it I HAVE to stop...the depression it brings on me totally outweighs the buzz I had a few days earlier in the session. Also, Ive an uncle who I am likened to regularly by family friends died from alcohol induced senility at 60, he always drank just the right amount that he could both function (as a feckin busdriver, I was a truckdriver,go figure) and be working everyday for 40 years...and I just think to myself, do I want that? Got myself into some disgraceful states manys the night...I just remember these things when I want to reel the party horns back in...Ive been to some unbelieveable parties and got up to some hedonism in my time, but can I remember them? Can I f**k. Seriously buddy....itll take a while and maybe a stumble or two but hand on heart I hope this goes well for you.


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow so many stories exactly reflecting my situation! It's been quite hard reading them to be honest! Quite a realisation! I am fine thru the week, never touch a drop and hit the diet and gym really hard! Then Friday hits and I go mental until Sunday! Plus I am recently single which makes it even harder!

But I have realised that it's wasting my life away and killing my training too! Which I now love! I have just bought my first place which I move into in Sept and need to save anyway so I've taken the decision to pack in the booze! 11 days in and I already feel a million times better! Loving life and I'm smashing the diet and training! Don't think I will ever go back! I really hope not anyway!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jef147 said:


> Wow so many stories exactly reflecting my situation! It's been quite hard reading them to be honest! Quite a realisation! I am fine thru the week, never touch a drop and hit the diet and gym really hard! Then Friday hits and I go mental until Sunday! Plus I am recently single which makes it even harder!
> 
> But I have realised that it's wasting my life away and killing my training too! Which I now love! I have just bought my first place which I move into in Sept and need to save anyway so I've taken the decision to pack in the booze! 11 days in and I already feel a million times better! Loving life and I'm smashing the diet and training! Don't think I will ever go back! I really hope not anyway!


That's fantastic mate !!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The checklists for all alcos are almost all the same..nearly all go through the same process. If you can spot the signs or rather admit to them early on its a big help....doing something abt it and committing to it is entirely another.


----------



## BobbyJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi my first post, saw this and thought I'd tell my story..

I quit booze in February and have not touched a drop since. Used to drink every day 4/5 cans of Stella and more at the weekend. Drank at home much to the disgust of the wife who I nearly lost to alcohol. It was something I wanted to give up as it was dictating my life...come home from work and drink, if I didn't drink after work then I couldn't sleep. When I wasn't at work my only though was when can I get my first drink of the day. Also tried the "only drink at weekends" but slipped back to my old ways. Basically it was all or nothing with me.

Yeah I enjoyed having a beer but it was never just the one. I decided my family was more important. Promised my wife and two girls that Dad was not going to drink again!

Nearly fours months on and feeling good.

Just signed on to a gym (3 weeks ago) and doing so much more now with my life now ..... and with my family.

Only 5' 7" and weighed 134 lbs now 144 lbs so I'll be looking for some advice on later on thanks on how to increase my weight/size.

Bob


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BobbyJo said:


> Hi my first post, saw this and thought I'd tell my story..
> 
> I quit booze in February and have not touched a drop since. Used to drink every day 4/5 cans of Stella and more at the weekend. Drank at home much to the disgust of the wife who I nearly lost to alcohol. It was something I wanted to give up as it was dictating my life...come home from work and drink, if I didn't drink after work then I couldn't sleep. When I wasn't at work my only though was when can I get my first drink of the day. Also tried the "only drink at weekends" but slipped back to my old ways. Basically it was all or nothing with me.
> 
> ...


Another winner ! Well done Bob mate !!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I'm actually getting a bit damp-eyed here reading all your responses.

Really appreciate the support going on here.


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this cud be a great thread to post updates and get continuous encouragement as temptations and tough times arise! I have subscribed anyway!


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Jef147 said:


> I think this cud be a great thread to post updates and get continuous encouragement as temptations and tough times arise! I have subscribed anyway!


Definitely, I will let you know how I go on, and hopefully help others out when they need it. like a AA forum haha


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Jef147 said:


> I think this cud be a great thread to post updates and get continuous encouragement as temptations and tough times arise! I have subscribed anyway!


FWIW - this is going to be the first Friday evening that I'm not going to be drinking alcohol for donkeys years.

It's wierd - when I was going weekdays without drinking but letting myself binge at the weekends, alcohol scarecely crossed my mind from Monday to Thursday. Didn't even bother me when my wife had wine with her dinner.

This week I've been fcuking preoccupied with it.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I decided to pack it in the other week, hard when footys on and people offer you a beer left right and center i just use the excuse 'No i am off to the gym later'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> FWIW - this is going to be the first Friday evening that I'm not going to be drinking alcohol for donkeys years.
> 
> It's wierd - when I was going weekdays without drinking but letting myself binge at the weekends, alcohol scarecely crossed my mind from Monday to Thursday. Didn't even bother me when my wife had wine with her dinner.
> 
> This week I've been fcuking preoccupied with it.


It's gonna be like that for a little while. You can't help but think about it. HOWEVER, don't let your mind beat you !!!!!!!!

Dont let that thinking turn into excuses to drink. Force that thinking into reasons not to


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> It's gonna be like that for a little while. You can't help but think about it. HOWEVER, don't let your mind beat you !!!!!!!!
> 
> Dont let that thinking turn into excuses to drink. Force that thinking into reasons not to


Thanks mate. I know what I have to do.

One thing that is both giving me the motivation to quit competely but at the same time making me more pre-occupied about it is the situation I've got going with my Brother. I made a thread about it a few days ago - he's a seriously heavy drinker, and I put a 'joking but serious' comment about alcohol abuse on his facebook page, which he responded to by de-friending & completely blocking both me & my wife, and telling me by text that I was a boring knob who needs to mind his own business. Clearly hit a raw nerve there.

We've not spoken since, but the desire to show the fat soak that I'm a better man than him is running strong


----------



## BPLRock (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, first post on here but after reading some of the posts and hearing other peoples experiences I though I would contribute......

I'm 36 yrs old and would say that I had drank alcohol most nights now for the last 5yrs+, not drinking to forget or deal with stress or failed relationships or anything like that, I am happily (i think) married, two beautiful kids, decent income, lots to be thankful for. Just the same reason that many of us do at the end of the day.......jobs done, kids in bed.....ok time for a beer. I didnt get p*ssed every night, just enough to "relax" and make sure I could get to sleep when I hit the sack.

I used to train in my early twenties, enjoyed it immensely and was in (quite) good shape. Stopped training cause life got in the way but last September decided to kick myself up the **** and get back to the weights.

A few weeks ago I decided that I should really be cutting down on the booze, for lots of reasons really that seem obvious to us all but get ignored whilst in the boozy fog, money, weight, health, longevity etc.... So, I thought (like many others seemed to have) I will cut down/out during the week!! Ha ha, I hear you all chuckle 

I stumbled across, and I cant quite remember how but I think it may have been one of those "recommended for you" when you sign in to Amazon (I wonder how it knew, lol??) a book by Allen Carr called "EasyWay to Control Alcohol". I read a load of the reviews and decided to buy it thinking it might provide me with some sort of willpower boost to get through this trauma that I was about to endure, bear in mind that I really enjoyed a drink and was only wishing to cut down because I thought I should rather than I wanted to. I don't want to come across as I am plugging the book but I have to say, reading it has radically changed the way that I see alcohol and its effects. It has to be said that I am the most stubborn person I know and am not very receptive to other peoples ideas but this was a real revelation. I haven't had a drink since I read the book and to be 100% honest I don't even want one! In this past week I have been to the pub twice with friends and despite the p*ss taking and bemusement of them I haven't been tempted at all. I know its early days but I don't feel like I have lost something by not having the booze, rather the opposite, I have gained lots by realising that I don't actually want or need it. I would say that anyone that is struggling with the willpower to stop the booze, give the book a try it might really help, it has for me.

Well done to those of you who have or are getting on top of this. Its good to read other peoples experiences and will be interesting to keep an eye on this thread for future updates. Best wishes!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Allen Carr understands addiction. I have also read that book, and also easyway to stop smoking. Succeeded at both


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Allen Carr understands addiction.


This is why I'm posting here & not really having this conversation with my wife. Partly because she doesn't know the true extent of my previous drinking habits, but mainly because she just doesn't understand addiction. Her brain isn't wired up like that.

We talked at length about it last Saturday, and although she's supportive, I could tell that she just wasn't getting it.

She says "I don't understand why you have to get like that? Why can't you just have a couple of drinks & leave it at that - why does it have to be all or nothing."

I tried explaining that when I'm sober, I'm quite happy being sober, but when I'm a bit drunk, I just want to be *really* drunk. All the good intentions & good reasons just get overridden - it's almost like a different person is in control of my brain.

I'm the same with weed - when I don't have it I'm not bothered, but if I get hold of some I'm a demon & will blaze up every few hours until it's gone. I tried controlling that & couldn't, so I had to knock that on the head too.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, thought I'd post again. I'm determined not to drink tonight. Been on keto for 10 days, so having a carb up evening. Just been to shop to get some lucozade, white rolls (god I miss bread!!), crisps, choc bars and ice cream. Oh, and just ordered a pizza hut too! Rock n roll, might get the Lucozade out in a min.

Well done to everyone and stay strong.


----------



## Blade485 (May 10, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> I'm quite happy being sober, but when I'm a bit drunk, I just want to be *really* drunk. All the good intentions & good reasons just get overridden - it's almost like a different person is in control of my brain.


I am just like that, it`s mad that theres so many people in the same boat. An ex girl friend allways used to ask why i could never just have one not sure what i said, some thing like "same again love".

Looking back now i can see things getting out of hand, i allways found that for every reason to stop there were two to keep on i think you need to make peace with yourself first.

Good luck people!!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done and respect to you all! 6 months for me, just found l had to think about things a bit different, pubs partys bbq's ect. and keep busy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Well done and respect to you all! 6 months for me, just found l had to think about things a bit different, pubs partys bbq's ect. and keep busy.


Told him to look at your thread mate...


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> ! Rock n roll, might get the Lucozade out in a min.


Rock & Roll Dude. Careful with that Lucozade though - I bet after 10 days on keto it's going to be like crystal meth :thumb:

I'm going to sort our dinner out. For years we've been having our traditional Friday blowout of hams, cheeses, salami, smoked salmon, prawns, dips & pittas smothered in garlic butter. Trouble is - it's the sort of meal that screams out for a load of wine to go with it.

I really dislike soft drinks - they are all too bloody sweet to have with food, especially savoury stuff. I've got a couple of bottles of sugar free ginger ale - hoping that will be an acceptable substitute.

Gotta be done though - and now I've started this thread I feel like I'd be letting you guys down as well if I didn't stick to it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> Rock & Roll Dude. Careful with that Lucozade though - I bet after 10 days on keto it's going to be like crystal meth :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to sort our dinner out. For years we've been having our traditional Friday blowout of hams, cheeses, salami, smoked salmon, prawns, dips & pittas smothered in garlic butter. Trouble is - it's the sort of meal that screams out for a load of wine to go with it.
> 
> ...


If you fall off the wagon, you will have 20 bodybuilders coming round to kick your arse


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

He has, thanks.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont know if this will help anybody, but to detox my liver when quitting l took the following Alpha Lipoic Acid (My Protein) 5 a day, says one a day on bottle but had no problems. Milk Thistle 4 a day. Did this for 2 weeks and then halved for the next 2 weeks. I also used a product called Kudzo which is a anti alcohol support, takes the cravings away ( or helps) Bag in about 5 liters of water a day, and the old liver will thank you!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, carb-up went pathetically, loads of pizza left, too full for the ice cream, bed time I think!!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Pass some over!



Fatboy80 said:


> Well, carb-up went pathetically, loads of pizza left, too full for the ice cream, bed time I think!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

No worries, pizza or ice cream?!



The Project said:


> Pass some over!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Pizza



Fatboy80 said:


> No worries, pizza or ice cream?!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's yours....get it out of my face!! Chicken supreme stuffed crust....I'm gonna have a go on the ice cream!



The Project said:


> Pizza


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Good man!



Fatboy80 said:


> It's yours....get it out of my face!! Chicken supreme stuffed crust....I'm gonna have a go on the ice cream!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, ate a tub of chokka blok ice cream. I think I'm gonna explode! Oink oink. Back on keto tomorrow, being bloated is a weird feeling after no carbs for a while!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Well that was a piece of p!ss - dunno what I was getting so worked up about.

Ginger ale does pretty much the same job as wine - apart from the obvious. It's not particularly sweet, cuts through the richness of the meal & even gives you that nice tingle in your mouth that wine does. Don't know why I didn't think of it before.

I feel fcuking fantastic now. I had an ace workout earlier, sailed through this & no I'll soon be off upstairs for some serious rumpy-pumpy.

:clap:


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I have to confess guys I went out with the lads to the pub to watch the match tonight.............and drank fkn lime and soda!! Woooooosh! Didn't miss it one bit! Just got home and had a shake with evoo! Set my alarm for 8.30 in the morn for a big back sesh at 10! I'm a well oiled machine!!!!!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ace, well in everyone! My farting woke the dog up downstairs! Must've been the ice cream!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done!



Jef147 said:


> Well I have to confess guys I went out with the lads to the pub to watch the match tonight.............and drank fkn lime and soda!! Woooooosh! Didn't miss it one bit! Just got home and had a shake with evoo! Set my alarm for 8.30 in the morn for a big back sesh at 10! I'm a well oiled machine!!!!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy 67 said:


> I've mentioned here before that I used to have something of a problem with booze.
> 
> I don't know if I would have classed as a proper alcoholic, but I got the the point a couple of years ago where I was regularly getting through 50-70 units a week, drinking secretively & only having a day off the booze if I'd got such a stinking hangover that I couldn't stomach it.
> 
> ...


You've got to do what you wan to do, if thats giving up the deamond drink then sobeit.

I've been alcohol free for nearly 15 years.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## Paddy_uk (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed with everyone's determination. I can't really relate as I don't have the issue with alcohol that you all have. Although I do go to Ibiza in 2 weeks so that might change. But I'm doing a run of 3 weeks with no alcohol prior to it. It's the same every year after new years I always stay off the alcohol for January. I guess alcohol just affects people in different ways. It's prob not the drinking with any of you that's the issue. It's what happens because of it. Me and my group of mates have a bit of a reputation of drinking alot when we do drink. And I'm having to tone that down as being single and having one night stands its no fun when you wake up at can't remember it at all. Feels a waste. Especially as well that a couple of months ago I had in a space of 3 drinking sessions 2 girls and feel asleep during on both of them. Have since toned the state I get in down And have started to enjoy it. Anyway any of you guys tried the old alcohol free stuff? Or is it a waste of time?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just to add.. Alcohol lowers your test levels!!

Anyways, Looking good mate, keep on with the improvements


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep have tried the alcohol free beer and wine, its ok the beer needs to be really cold or tastes like p*ss. Its a good starting point if you like the feel of the beer bottle in hand, but after a while its still alcohol free so move on and forget about all that!



Paddy_uk said:


> I'm pretty impressed with everyone's determination. I can't really relate as I don't have the issue with alcohol that you all have. Although I do go to Ibiza in 2 weeks so that might change. But I'm doing a run of 3 weeks with no alcohol prior to it. It's the same every year after new years I always stay off the alcohol for January. I guess alcohol just affects people in different ways. It's prob not the drinking with any of you that's the issue. It's what happens because of it. Me and my group of mates have a bit of a reputation of drinking alot when we do drink. And I'm having to tone that down as being single and having one night stands its no fun when you wake up at can't remember it at all. Feels a waste. Especially as well that a couple of months ago I had in a space of 3 drinking sessions 2 girls and feel asleep during on both of them. Have since toned the state I get in down And have started to enjoy it. Anyway any of you guys tried the old alcohol free stuff? Or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Paddy_uk (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah makes sense. It's sounds like a great effort tho lads and pretty impressive. Also read the gains in the gym you get because of not drinking are noticeable.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And for us old boys it makes me sharper! Constantly thinking, and low Bf all the time.



Paddy_uk said:


> Yeah makes sense. It's sounds like a great effort tho lads and pretty impressive. Also read the gains in the gym you get because of not drinking are noticeable.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've only read the OP and I can say yes, I'm going through the same thing. I've completely stopped and plan never to start again (although I don't put too much pressure on myself or else it can feel daunting). I also go to a group session once a week which makes such an unbelieveable difference.

I don't think any good comes from defining yourself as being an 'alcoholic' and the definition is somewhat blurred anyway. But I think that identifying that you have an issue with alcohol is a good way of perceiving it.

To be honest, my attitude is that it's no one elses business why I don't drink. I've been out a fair few times recently where everyone else has been drinking and I've never had to explain why I'm not drinking. But if I am asked, my explanation is that I felt that alcohol was doing me no good with regards to health and training. And that I'm sick of hangovers.

From personal experience...it feels great to not be drinking anymore! The first night without it was difficult but got easier afterwards...I think changing the habit of drinking can be part of the hurdle  It's early days for me so can't say how it is fruther down the line, but so far so good!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Spot on!



Katy said:


> I've only read the OP and I can say yes, I'm going through the same thing. I've completely stopped and plan never to start again (although I don't put too much pressure on myself or else it can feel daunting). I also go to a group session once a week which makes such an unbelieveable difference.
> 
> I don't think any good comes from defining yourself as being an 'alcoholic' and the definition is somewhat blurred anyway. But I think that identifying that you have an issue with alcohol is a good way of perceiving it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Im a recovered alcoholic mate, for me its a daily thing, I didn't like to call myself an alcoholic as I mainly drank at night, and thought real alcy's drank all day. I was the same as you once I drank one I couldn't stop, and I would have that mental twist that went with it '' This time it will be different''.

Don't beat yourself up, it can literally happen to anyone mate, it is an illness, a very cunning baffling and powerfull one, also very patient.

I have to work on it evry day as it dosen't just go away, its a lot of hard work but I have learnt how to stay stopped which is the hard part, not putting the drink down.

Feel free to PM me mate, its hard one your own, and I will give my experience, strenghth and hope to you if you need it.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i stoped for a year once wen i was geting out of hand with it, did not realy bother me i hardley ever drink now maybe once a month if that, good luck.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just went to the pub, had a diet coke - chuffed with myself! How's everyone else getting on? Really feel fired up to quit it forever


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

My first weekend of being a non-drinker & I overcame my second hurdle on Sunday - explaining my non-drinking to family.

Fathers Day - my wife always takes Me & Her Dad out for a pub lunch. Because of my previous drinking habits & the fact that I turn into a complete kn0b-end when I do drink, for many years now I've been in the habit of driving when we go out, so not drinking in pubs isn't a problem whatsoever.

When we ordered drinks, he ordered a pint, she ordered a wine & I ordered a pot of tea. As soon as the waitress left, he started berating her for not letting me have a pint on Fathers day.

Cue awkward explanation.

Well - at least that's out of the way.

It was wonderful waking up on Saturday without the usual thick head & toxic feeling. Sunday evening was always my other regular booze session, but yesterday I just didn't bother. I did an extra cardi session & got my endorphin rush that way.

Thanks for all the support on here guys. You've really helped sent my mind to purpose & assure me that I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> My first weekend of being a non-drinker & I overcame my second hurdle on Sunday - explaining my non-drinking to family.
> 
> Fathers Day - my wife always takes Me & Her Dad out for a pub lunch. Because of my previous drinking habits & the fact that I turn into a complete kn0b-end when I do drink, for many years now I've been in the habit of driving when we go out, so not drinking in pubs isn't a problem whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Fcukin Brilliant Andy ! Repped


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks man. How does this Rep system work ? I've only just found my reppage, but can't work out how to give it out.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep it up mate will be worth it


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Click the little star at the bottom of the post on the left, by the warning triangle.



Andy 67 said:


> Thanks man. How does this Rep system work ? I've only just found my reppage, but can't work out how to give it out.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> Thanks man. How does this Rep system work ? I've only just found my reppage, but can't work out how to give it out.


Under each persons avatar, there is Blog this post, then a star next to it, then a triangle.

Click the star and approve to rep. Disapprove to neg


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> My first weekend of being a non-drinker & I overcame my second hurdle on Sunday - explaining my non-drinking to family.
> 
> Fathers Day - my wife always takes Me & Her Dad out for a pub lunch. Because of my previous drinking habits & the fact that I turn into a complete kn0b-end when I do drink, for many years now I've been in the habit of driving when we go out, so not drinking in pubs isn't a problem whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Awesome news! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## BobbyJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done fella, my misses says respects me more now for giving up.

As you mentioned its a great feeling not having to wake up with a hang over!

Keep it up and remember why your doing it and you'll do great!

Bob


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it just me, but now you have stopped drinking, ads for drink are everywhere every bloody program on tv is sponsored by a make of drink!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha ha, I don't even notice them for some reason. Every company is trying to shove something of theirs down our throat through advertising, kinda has a de-sensitizing effect I find.

Right time for a pint of Pepsi Max Cherry.....think I've found my beer replacement!



The Project said:


> Is it just me, but now you have stopped drinking, ads for drink are everywhere every bloody program on tv is sponsored by a make of drink!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Warm vimto for me



Fatboy80 said:


> Ha ha, I don't even notice them for some reason. Every company is trying to shove something of theirs down our throat through advertising, kinda has a de-sensitizing effect I find.
> 
> Right time for a pint of Pepsi Max Cherry.....think I've found my beer replacement!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Third hurdle for me today.

We went to the pub at lunchtime - two of our team have birthdays this week & another is getting married. When we do have a pub lunch, I almost always have a pint or two, and as soon as I ordered an orange juice & lemonade it got noticed. Family I can be level with, but work colleagues are a bit different. Didn't really want to go, but it was a 'team' thing.

I just said some vague stuff about not really drinking at the moment, when I really wanted to say "fcuk off & mind your own business."


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> Is it just me, but now you have stopped drinking, ads for drink are everywhere every bloody program on tv is sponsored by a make of drink!


It's rammed down our throats everywhere we go. Supermarkets have special offers as soon as you enter, they sponsors so much tv...This isn't allowed for cigarettes so why is it for alcohol. Given our country's problems with alcohol, it takes the p!ss.



Andy 67 said:


> Third hurdle for me today.
> 
> We went to the pub at lunchtime - two of our team have birthdays this week & another is getting married. When we do have a pub lunch, I almost always have a pint or two, and as soon as I ordered an orange juice & lemonade it got noticed. Family I can be level with, but work colleagues are a bit different. Didn't really want to go, but it was a 'team' thing.
> 
> I just said some vague stuff about not really drinking at the moment, when I really wanted to say "fcuk off & mind your own business."


Yeah I sometimes feel like that. I told one friend that I was trying lose weight and alcohol was proving counterproductive. And when a friend comes to visit soon I'm just going to say that I'm tried of it and that the negatives outweigh the positives. I think that with people becoming more health conscious and as we get older, it's becoming more accepted that some people are choosing to give alcohol a back seat. I do sometimes think though 'mind your own business'


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How're we doing peeps? All good? Just went out to Roosters for a half chicken and salad, still keto friendly, but felt like I was cheating!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Keep it up girls and guys, Proud of you all!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Group hug!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

From a person that was in the dark dark days, you are all doing ok (don't hug men bigger than me)



Fatboy80 said:


> Group hug!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you needed to end that with......(no ****)! :thumb:



The Project said:


> From a person that was in the dark dark days, you are all doing ok (don't hug men bigger than me)


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Allways bend over with back to a wall



Fatboy80 said:


> I think you needed to end that with......(no ****)! :thumb:


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Still going strong here! 14 days and counting! Out for the match tomorrow but not even tempted to have a drink! Takin the car!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done!



Jef147 said:


> Still going strong here! 14 days and counting! Out for the match tomorrow but not even tempted to have a drink! Takin the car!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work mate! Will be 3 weeks on tuesday for me.



Jef147 said:


> Still going strong here! 14 days and counting! Out for the match tomorrow but not even tempted to have a drink! Takin the car!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

May i ask, do you feel like a little drink?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a long day today at work, nothing went to planned, everything took way longer than I'd planned for. Those are the days I'd come home and have loadsa beers and a takeaway. But I weighed myself this morning, lost quite a bit of weight, so didn't want to ruin that, like I usually would do.



The Project said:


> May i ask, do you feel like a little drink?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Its not a dig but not one of you have reached hard core alkies, which is a good thing!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Agreed, I said that from beginning. I just decided to stop because it stops me from being anywhere near my best. Not only that, got no time for it at mo!



The Project said:


> Its not a dig but not one of you have reached hard core alkies, which is a good thing!


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I am certainly not and never have been anywhere near an alkie! Wud say more of a binge drinker! But naaaa for me it's a simple choice! Keep going out and partying or give training my all and finally get the physique I want! And for me the latter is much more important to me at the moment so not even a dilemma!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This is why i am now on top of my game!



Fatboy80 said:


> Agreed, I said that from beginning. I just decided to stop because it stops me from being anywhere near my best. Not only that, got no time for it at mo!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jim. said:


> Why restrict yourself. You want to watch the match tommorow at the pub with mates why not just have a drink. I don't get he point of going out each weekend qs you said to nothing just Enjoy a few pints. Ain't gonnna kill you.


it aint always that simple lol.

if i go out for a couple of pints, its nearly always ends up being another few, then another few, then some more and it ruins the next day or two.

if i go out now, i either plan on getting totally wrecked (which i will do from time to time) or i have to stay 100% sober. i cannot have just a couple. sad but true.

ive been out all night tonight, from 8ish and only jusy got in and i am stone cold sober and have been drinking diet cokes all night. luckily my mates are good guys and if i tell them im not drinking, they will not let me drink 

ive still had a cracking night! and i will be able to get up in the morning, go to the gym, stick to my diet, then go out on the night for the england game and drink more diet coke lol. its a much cheaper night aswell


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

jim. said:


> Why restrict yourself. You want to watch the match tommorow at the pub with mates why not just have a drink. I don't get he point of going out each weekend qs you said to nothing just Enjoy a few pints. Ain't gonnna kill you.


With input like that, perhaps this isn't a thread for you. Did you even read it through ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Made this a sticky as per The projects request as it seems to be a good thread and helpfull to those of you with demons to fight,

Keep it on topic and report any posts you feel unsuitable / un helpful.

Good luck chaps


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Milky said:


> Made this a sticky as per The projects request as it seems to be a good thread and helpfull to those of you with demons to fight,
> 
> Keep it on topic and report any posts you feel unsuitable / un helpful.
> 
> Good luck chaps


Cool, thanks Milky.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

The Project said:


> Its not a dig but not one of you have reached hard core alkies, which is a good thing!


While I don't think I'd be classed as an alkie (although I'm no doc) as I didn't need alcohol on a daily basis, when it starts to get you into trouble with your girl (going out on a Thur, coming home on a Tue), work (still drunk/stinking or hungover) and family (arguments) because you put going out and getting smashed above those responsibilities. I'd say that something needed to be done.

Initially I reduced my intake to near zero after new year like most do and I went on a few nights out with the lads (lime and sodas) and I was shocked to see the state of people and my mates as the night went on and I thought to myself, is this what I'm like mortal. It's horrific.

Then I noticed that my diet and training were easier to stick to as I wasn't hungover or out on the weekends any more and eventually it was noticed by family and work how much of a better person I was sober, so that nailed the decision for me.

I drink on special occasions only and I make sure I draw the line at a few pints (nicely merry) so I don't become that Jekyll n Hyde character and get remembered for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> While I don't think I'd be classed as an alkie (although I'm no doc) as I didn't need alcohol on a daily basis, when it starts to get you into trouble with your girl (going out on a Thur, coming home on a Tue), work (still drunk/stinking or hungover) and family (arguments) because you put going out and getting smashed above those responsibilities. I'd say that something needed to be done.
> 
> Initially I reduced my intake to near zero after new year like most do and I went on a few nights out with the lads (lime and sodas) and I was shocked to see the state of people and my mates as the night went on and I thought to myself, is this what I'm like mortal. It's horrific.
> 
> ...


That is great mate! Exactly what my plan is! Make drinking alcohol a special occasion! Rather than just going out and getting shiit faced coz that is what everybody does!

I said last night it was 14 days and counting......... It's actually 21 days and counting.........must have been ****ed when I wrote it lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Made the 4 week mark yesterday  Feeling good


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Made the 4 week mark yesterday  Feeling good


Get in!


----------



## BES (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my first post and it's an uncomftable one for me as I prefer not to think of my past but here goes, time to open up

I've not taken a drink or street drug for 3 and half years now.although I didn't drink every day ( maybe 5 days out of 7 ) when I did pick up a drink it was like turning on a tap that I couldn't turn off, I couldn't stop and I would argue with the missus or anyone else who wanted me to stop and who cared for me, it got to the point that I had to move out and live in a flat on my own because of my children and the amount of trouble I was getting into.all of my spare money was spent on getting off my head and as I had a good job this was a large amount. All the time I denied having a problem as I could give up drink for 2 or 3 days before I hit it again. My mum would cry and beg me to get help and I would promise her I would leave her house turn my phone off and get on one.ive lost everything more than once in the past and to be honest why anyone stuck by me is a miracle. My journey took me to mental hospitals ,treatment centres ,dettox and rehabs but still I couldn't stop until 1 day after another 3 day bender I felt so sick of myself and tired and guilty that I knew that this time I had to stop or I'd kill myself so I went to my specialist at the priory and begged for Antabuse which I got and took and have never touched a drink or drug scince, today I'm doing well and I'm just happy to spend time with my family, work and train

Now the reason I'm telling you all this is not for a pat on the back but just to let people know that there is help out there from like minded people and specialists if needed but at the end of the day until you reach that point were you are propared to give up and accept help then all the advice in the world is going to fall on death ears

F**k me that was deep I do apologise


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

BES said:


> This is my first post and it's an uncomftable one for me as I prefer not to think of my past but here goes, time to open up
> 
> I've not taken a drink or street drug for 3 and half years now.although I didn't drink every day ( maybe 5 days out of 7 ) when I did pick up a drink it was like turning on a tap that I couldn't turn off, I couldn't stop and I would argue with the missus or anyone else who wanted me to stop and who cared for me, it got to the point that I had to move out and live in a flat on my own because of my children and the amount of trouble I was getting into.all of my spare money was spent on getting off my head and as I had a good job this was a large amount. All the time I denied having a problem as I could give up drink for 2 or 3 days before I hit it again. My mum would cry and beg me to get help and I would promise her I would leave her house turn my phone off and get on one.ive lost everything more than once in the past and to be honest why anyone stuck by me is a miracle. My journey took me to mental hospitals ,treatment centres ,dettox and rehabs but still I couldn't stop until 1 day after another 3 day bender I felt so sick of myself and tired and guilty that I knew that this time I had to stop or I'd kill myself so I went to my specialist at the priory and begged for Antabuse which I got and took and have never touched a drink or drug scince, today I'm doing well and I'm just happy to spend time with my family, work and train
> 
> ...


There are more than a few recovering alcoholics and addicts kicking around UKM

And while it might make a few people uncomfortable it also may strike a cord with the right person

Thank you for sharing that


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Wow - I've been stickied. I'm honoured guys.

Gives me one more good reason to stay on the wagon.

2 weeks for me now & I'm really enjoying it. I must admit I do miss having a civilised glass of wine with a meal or a can of cold lager when I'm grafting in the garden - but I'm really not missing the stupid crap that comes after that.

We went to a dinner party last night, and my Missus got absolutely [email protected] Today she's just been wasted. Spent the whole day flumped on the sofa feeling sorry for herself. That made me think about how many days I've either written off like that, or had to drag myself through a day feeling like that whilst hoping nobody would notice my hangover.

I used to really enjoy the buzz from alcohol - but I'll tell you what. It doesn't compare to the incredible sense of smug self-satisfaction I got from thinking "I don't do that anymore"


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont let me down!



Andy 67 said:


> Wow - I've been stickied. I'm honoured guys.
> 
> Gives me one more good reason to stay on the wagon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just been out to watch the footie with the lads! 3 pints of lime and soda!! Protein shake when I got in! Be up at 6 am for fasted cardio! Weeeeeee!


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Just survived week one without booze, went up to the lakes for a change but had a horrible urge on Saturday but managed to talk myself around, went out to the pub and stuck to soda & limes, best feeling ever waking up not feeling like your at the bottom of a bin.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jef147 said:


> Just been out to watch the footie with the lads! 3 pints of lime and soda!! Protein shake when I got in! Be up at 6 am for fasted cardio! Weeeeeee!


sounds like my night! lol.

tense, dissapointing england games are easier to watch whilst sober arent they lmoa.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> Wow - I've been stickied. I'm honoured guys.
> 
> Gives me one more good reason to stay on the wagon.
> 
> ...


I get that smug feeling too! Whilst I feel like a b!tch watching others suffer and thinking to myself 'ha, I feel great!  ' it is a feeling that can keep me going on the straight and narrow. There are people in my life trying to lose weight but like their drink too much and others who are having poor sleep and groggy starts to the day as a result of the booze. Since stopping I can't get enough of the great feeling waking up with a fresh head after a good nights sleep. Holding onto that feeling is enough to not give in to a drink


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> sounds like my night! lol.
> 
> tense, dissapointing england games are easier to watch whilst sober arent they lmoa.


Lmoa?? Are you drunk?? lol


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> Whilst I feel like a b!tch watching others suffer and thinking to myself 'ha, I feel great!  ' it is a feeling that can keep me going on the straight and narrow.


You shouldn't feel even the slightest bit bad. I've never received (or deserved) a scrap of sympathy when I've been hung over, and I bet a pound you haven't.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> You shouldn't feel even the slightest bit bad. I've never received (or deserved) a scrap of sympathy when I've been hung over, and I bet a pound you haven't.


Ha ha, that is true. But, it feels hypocritical to feel smug when up until recently it was always me with the hangover.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope ya holding strong mate, respect for recognizing you have a problem and need to change


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Hope ya holding strong mate, respect for recognizing you have a problem and need to change


Thanks Mate

I'm not thinking about it as staying strong, because to be honest this is taking no particular effort. I'm really enjoying being a non-drinker at the moment, because it's removed something from my life that wasn't doing me any good.

It's strange - for the past few years, even though I've been gradually cutting down the amount & frequency that I've been drinking, I felt less in control of it when I do. And I was enjoying & looking forward to the sensation of being drunk a couple of times a week, whilst simultaneously hating the fact that this substance had got an addictive hold on me.

Now, I'm more relieved than anything. I can go into the local convenience store on a Sunday afternoon with my son & not have the mental battle of whether or not to buy a cheeky 4 cans of stella - because it's a battle that I would always feel like I'd lost no matter which way I chose. Either I'd be grumpy because I was depriving myself of a treat or I'd feel bad because I'd given in, feel brilliant once I'd sunk them, then feel like a p!sshead because I was hitting the wine later, then feel like a dog turd Monday morning.

I've used packing in booze as a springboard to some other changes in my life - I'm eating better & doing more cardio. I've also stopped eating sugary stuff, which I seem to have the same addictive response to as booze & weed.

Because of these changes, I feel so much better, and I don't feel any desire whatsoever to go back to my old ways.

It's worth stating here that it is not & never was my intention to stop drinking completely and permanently. Ideally, at some point in the future I would like to be a very light drinker - the type who has a couple of beers every so often or a glass of wine with a special meal, but doesn't drink habitually.

Whether or not that's possible I don't know.

What I'm planning now is a 6 month completely dry spell. My last drink was the 8th of June - so 6 months from now will take me up to the run-up to Christmas.

Once I get to December, I'll think about what I want to do next. I may see if the dry spell has made my control better by trying to drink lightly, or I may decide to stay dry.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

My dad was an alcoholic for years, wasn't the worst upbringing for me but wasn't good either. Then he quit eventually, and now he drinks again but a lot, lot less than he used to, and he controls it now too. I barely drink, only on the odd occasion. Good luck with quitting mate, the fact that you're a bodybuilder means that you've got willpower already.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Week two smashed without any alcohol, I even went to watch the Stone Roses yesterday and managed to stick to the h20 even with all my mates boozing and I had a awesome time, getting easier.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Good luck with quitting mate, the fact that you're a bodybuilder means that you've got willpower already.


Thanks Man.

The 'Bodybuilder Willpower' was definitely the thing that got me down from heavy drinking to a more moderate level 2 years ago. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to help me once I'm actually drinking - which is why I've ended up having to kick it into touch completely.

3 and a half weeks now. We went round for dinner with Polish friends on Saturday night, and like many Polish people, they do like their booze.

I said that I wasn't drinking, and they did look at me as if I'd just announced that I'd joined the Hari Krishnas, but they think I'm a bit odd anyway.

Half an hour later.. "Andy - can I get you a beer ?"

"No - I'm not drinking at the moment."

"What - not even beer ?!?!"

Five hour later, I concluded that p!ssed people are an absolute pain in the ar5e.


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Today marks a month without a single drop for me! May not sound like that long but this is the longest I have ever done since the age of 16! And I feel a million dollars!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Jef147 said:


> Today marks a month without a single drop for me! May not sound like that long but this is the longest I have ever done since the age of 16! And I feel a million dollars!


A month may not sound like long, but it's the month where you do all the difficult stuff - you deal with any physical dependency, you re-form your habits, you have those awkward conversations with friends & family the first time you turn down a glass of wine at a social, and you convince yourself that you can actually get through a weekend without a few beers.

Every week that passes, being teetotal seems to become more 'normal'.

It's difficult for me to work out exactly, but this is probably the first time in a quarter of a century that I've gone more than a week or so without alcohol.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> Five hour later, I concluded that p!ssed people are an absolute pain in the ar5e.


So true, goes with the saying 'Everybody likes a drink, nobody likes a drunk!' When I was at The Stone Roses on Sunday I got to notice how much of a state some people where in and thought thank god I'm not in that state.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

4 weeks today for me without any booze 

Also the lightest and strongest I've been in a while.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> 4 weeks today for me without any booze
> 
> Also the lightest and strongest I've been in a while.


Excellent !

Wonder if the increased strength is anything to do with the adverse effect that alcohol has on Test levels


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I was drinking 48 tins of beer and 8 bottles of wine weekly not including the speed tablets i downed while on the booze.Before xmas i was an awful 19st of pure fat and finally decided enough is enough.I quit the drink in january this year for over 4 months and trained myself down to 16 st of good muscle.I must admit this last month or so i have had the saturday slips and drank again tho with bodybuilding back in my life again im focused now.I still think to myself maybe i should quit altogether as it scares me to ever go back to that.Will be going on another cycle at the end of august and will not be drinking anyway.In truth your not missing a thing and youll feel much better without it.Its all in the mind tho once you wake up sunday hangover free i bet you get the best buzz


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Could be that, but also, I've broken the cycle of getting w4nkered on the weekend, then feeling rough for a few days and skipping training. So in theory, it's like adding some extra 'good days' in a week.



Andy 67 said:


> Excellent !
> 
> Wonder if the increased strength is anything to do with the adverse effect that alcohol has on Test levels


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Could be that, but also, I've broken the cycle of getting w4nkered on the weekend, then feeling rough for a few days and skipping training. So in theory, it's like adding some extra 'good days' in a week.


Bet your gains get better and you feel much better even after a month,,i know i did.I have found this forum has been the best making me think twice and to see others similar is of great help to limit me or even quit the booze


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you're right mate, already noticing subtle changes.

Just deciding what to do on the weekend in the evenings......gonna watch spiderman at the cinema!!



BigTrev said:


> Bet your gains get better and you feel much better even after a month,,i know i did.I have found this forum has been the best making me think twice and to see others similar is of great help to limit me or even quit the booze


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> I think you're right mate, already noticing subtle changes.
> 
> Just deciding what to do on the weekend in the evenings......gonna watch spiderman at the cinema!!


Good on ya m8,,,,well i have decided for definate now thats it also so im also taking the mrs to the cinema to instead.I was meant to be at the gym today tho woke up pacing the floors with bad anxiety.I know its the alcohol from the weekend.Every tues or weds when its leaving my body i seem to suffer more.Try and think to yourself on saturday night plenty of us are booze free also.Get your buzz from the gym m8 and you wont look back.

Ps..Anytime your feeling the urge or low get on here and say as i have found its really helped me with training and my mind.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i have been of alc for about 2 weeks nearly 3 weeks now , best thing i have done . i will still drink though only on special occasions like birthdays or weddings!

Scoob


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

6 weeks this saturday  Training hasn't gone so well in years and I'm losing weight  Whoop!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Katy said:


> 6 weeks this saturday  Training hasn't gone so well in years and I'm losing weight  Whoop!


Win win situation.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Had my first real experience of temptation yesterday eve.

I'd had one of those days at work where everybody needs something doing urgently, and I was still stuck at my desk gone 7. When I had days like this in my drinking days, I used to be in the habit of buying a couple of 660ml bottles of Stella, then when I got home I would park up my car around the corner from my house (a secluded little dirt-track that isn't overlooked), text the Missus to say I was just leaving, then neck the two bottles in the half hour or so that I had until she expected me. As soon as I got in, I would pour myself a big glass of wine so that the smell of alcohol on me wasn't suspicious.

I had to go into the Tesco Express anyway to pick up a few bits, and you queue for the till right next to the beer & wine fridge. It was a hot, humid evening in Kent yesterday, and it was the first time since I've stopped drinking that I was REALLY tempted by the idea of an ice cold lager.

Didn't give in of course - but it did freak me out a bit to get the urge.

I was up at 6 for my morning cardio today, and I'm so glad I stuck to my guns.

4 weeks today !


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> Had my first real experience of temptation yesterday eve.
> 
> I'd had one of those days at work where everybody needs something doing urgently, and I was still stuck at my desk gone 7. When I had days like this in my drinking days, I used to be in the habit of buying a couple of 660ml bottles of Stella, then when I got home I would park up my car around the corner from my house (a secluded little dirt-track that isn't overlooked), text the Missus to say I was just leaving, then neck the two bottles in the half hour or so that I had until she expected me. As soon as I got in, I would pour myself a big glass of wine so that the smell of alcohol on me wasn't suspicious.
> 
> ...


Well done on the willpower mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This my friend it the first step on the path! But well done. Reps



Andy 67 said:


> Had my first real experience of temptation yesterday eve.
> 
> I'd had one of those days at work where everybody needs something doing urgently, and I was still stuck at my desk gone 7. When I had days like this in my drinking days, I used to be in the habit of buying a couple of 660ml bottles of Stella, then when I got home I would park up my car around the corner from my house (a secluded little dirt-track that isn't overlooked), text the Missus to say I was just leaving, then neck the two bottles in the half hour or so that I had until she expected me. As soon as I got in, I would pour myself a big glass of wine so that the smell of alcohol on me wasn't suspicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done Andy......I think the generally rubbish weather we've been having has made it easier for me. Not much temptation to sit in a pub beer garden when it's ****ing down with rain!! Reps coming your way. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks lads

I don't think there was any real danger of me giving in - it was just a bit of a headfcuk to feel the temptation.

I suppose I've been bouyed up by enthusiasm for my new & improved lifestyle over the past few weeks, and now the reality of being teetotal is starting to bite


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

Well in mate. I only drink once a week about 7-8 pints so it's not got out of control for me. Good luck pal


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

You don't have to be teetotal, like you have said take a few months off! and go back and enjoy a good bottle of wine!



Andy 67 said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> I don't think there was any real danger of me giving in - it was just a bit of a headfcuk to feel the temptation.
> 
> I suppose I've been bouyed up by enthusiasm for my new & improved lifestyle over the past few weeks, and now the reality of being teetotal is starting to bite


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its very normal to feel guilty for even having the urges of wanting a drink at times,,,its part of the reprogramming the brain.Well done to all of yous for not and always think to when you drink the hours fly in and the next day it drags in with a sore head and sometimes feeling very guilty for what you might have said or offended others.Even if your not like that and a happy drinker as they call it,one thing for sure alcohol doesnt bring happiness a clear mind will after a while.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The Project said:


> You don't have to be teetotal, like you have said take a few months off! and go back and enjoy a good bottle of wine!


Right now, it's much easier to think of myself as teetotal. I dealt with yesterday simply by reminding myself that I don't drink anymore, whereas when I was still drinking but trying to control it (with varying degrees of success) I was still likely to think "what the fcuk - I've been good lately so one evening won't hurt."


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Its very normal to feel guilty for even having the urges of wanting a drink at times,,,its part of the reprogramming the brain.Well done to all of yous for not and always think to when you drink the hours fly in and the next day it drags in with a sore head and sometimes feeling very guilty for what you might have said or offended others.Even if your not like that and a happy drinker as they call it,one thing for sure alcohol doesnt bring happiness a clear mind will after a while.


Not feeling guilty at all - I get that it's a natural part of the process. Was just a bit surprised to have virtually no inclination to drink for the first 4 weeks, then suddenly get the urge now.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i think most guys are the same get 1 or 2 down them and you want more and like the effect of it,my problem always went towards coke!!couldnt have a drink without a line,not good but thats how it was for years now i proberl drink twice a year and have 4 pints then stop at that and have OJ.

for years i was at this beer is the devil let me tell you that.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Tonight and saturday is always the hardest tho once you do it you look back and say it was so easy.I found setting a gold for a saturday or sunday like going to the gym for even a bit of extra cardio or if gym isnt opened on a sunday a good long walk in the park,,beach etc.Once sunday morning comes you feel great that you never bothered drinking.Just give your mates a ring and hear how they feel its great,,lol.


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

sniper83 said:


> i think most guys are the same get 1 or 2 down them and you want more and like the effect of it,*my problem always went towards coke!!couldnt have a drink without a line*,not good but thats how it was for years now i proberl drink twice a year and have 4 pints then stop at that and have OJ.
> 
> for years i was at this beer is the devil let me tell you that.


Preach my brother.










I was exactly like you, not a heavy drinker just a weekend warrior where I would get hammered then end up god knows where with 3 grams of coke up my nose. I haven't touched beer, yay or anything for 6 weeks now.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Good on ya 67.

After being teetotal for 8 years ie no booze of drugs whatsoever, nothing, I got offered a glass of wine last year by a woman I wanted to have sex with. Sounded like a good idea at the time.

A year later, I remember why I quit everything in the first place.

So back to teetotal - weed, wine, beer, the lot. No exceptions

If I couldn't control it after 8 years of total abstinence, it's never going to happen.


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> I've mentioned here before that I used to have something of a problem with booze.
> 
> I don't know if I would have classed as a proper alcoholic, but I got the the point a couple of years ago where I was regularly getting through 50-70 units a week, drinking secretively & only having a day off the booze if I'd got such a stinking hangover that I couldn't stomach it.
> 
> ...


Mate i stopped drinking in october 2010...i was a weekend alcho... one drink was never enough so when me and the mrs went out i always ended up rubbered and most of the time ruining her night out. I was a nasty drunk too...The best thing i done was stopping altogether. I really hope you do well as ive been there and it aint nice. Now i go out every other weekend to the local pub or surrounding pubs and drink red bull or lucozade...drinks not a problem now thank god. All the best


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

booze never really bothered me, the sniff was my downfall! but all in the past now thank god! i now hav money in my pocket haha good luck mate!


----------



## Moss Man (Jun 21, 2012)

jamster85 said:


> booze never really bothered me, the sniff was my downfall! but all in the past now thank god! i now hav money in my pocket haha good luck mate!


before i met my wife , me and my mates were flat out on the speed and Es...by god they would fry the head of anyone over a long period of time. Thank god i got fed up with drugs too....no drink , no drugs,,,, just a bit of dbol and im happy


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Some good posts!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

5 weeks today since I last had a drink.

It was my birthday yesterday - probably the first time I've not had a drink on my birthday since I was in my teens.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one Andy, it was 5 weeks for me on tuesday just gone. Well done mate. I haven't got time for it anymore as work is manic, so that really helps!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one Andy, it was 5 weeks for me on tuesday just gone. Well done mate. I haven't got time for it anymore as work is manic, so that really helps!


Thanks Man. Well done yourself !


----------



## daptone (Jun 19, 2011)

Well done all of the above. going to try and join the no drink club myself.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I'm doing fantastic. Much better than I thought I would do. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner. Coming up to 6 weeks now.

Was talking to my Lass about it a couple of days ago, and she says that she's noticed a genuine change for the better in me. She says I'm much more switched on & focussed, and that I seem to be in a generally better mood.

I was reading something a few weeks back that when you use things like booze & drugs to lift your spirits, not only do you get the obvious problem of relying on them, but your brain will tend to over-produce serotonin & dopamine in response to them (which gives you the buzz, reward & feeling of euphoria), but under-produce them at other times (leading to mild depression). People with 'addictive personalities' or those with a history of clinical depression will tend to get this response much more.

By breaking the cycle, it gives your brain the chance to get it's neurotransmitter balance right all the time.

What about you Mate. How you finding it ?


----------



## Jef147 (Jun 7, 2012)

Coming up to 7 weeks this Monday for me! Almost 2 months!! Strength in the gym has gone thru the roof! Just goes to show the effects drink has!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

All good here. My business is really picking up at the mo, got a new contract which is keeping me really busy. So not really had time to even think about drinking. Well done everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to drink cheap cider most nights, just out of boredom and because my life was ****. In the 6 months that Iv been lifting weights Iv been drunk maybe 3 times, and Iv had one beer in the last 14 weeks


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunny weather is upon us! Off for a dog walk, followed by the beer garden, for a diet coke!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Sunny weather is upon us! Off for a dog walk, followed by the beer garden, for a diet coke!


Hahaha - how rock & roll are we ?

Last Wednesday, I had to take a mate of mine out for a shoulder to cry on, because he'd just split up with his girlfriend. He wasn't drinking because he'd had a skinful the day before, so we sat in a Wetherspoon drinking tea like a couple of old ladies.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Think this might be my first post here, i can't remember but never mind. I've recently given up both beer and **** at the same time. This is how it panned out with me and although kinda backwards in terms of addiction stages, they're all still addictions non the less only mine started off with harder end of the scale and ended up on the normal 'socially acceptable' end of the scale.

It started when i was around 20, hanging around with the wrong crowd and doing all kinds of illegal drugs (the only drug i didn't try was lsd). Heroin, **** me what a dirty dirty drug that is, tried it twice by smoking it and never again. Truly awful devil of a drug. Cannabis was the main thing that got me hooked onto a regular thing. Obviously, when i ran out of weed i was craving the nicotine so i started smoking regular **** until i could get more weed. It then stemmed onto weekend drinking of beers at home, then onto weekday drinking of beers and smoking weed. Weed was one of those addictions for me that i truly hated the moment i felt i was stoned. I hated that feeling of taking the first few tokes, then 5 mins later having that feeling of "why the **** do i do this for man, it's crap" but once i felt normal again, all i could think about was getting stoned again. It was a vicious circle for me, but i managed to break it because i could feel very minor onsets of a panic attack once stoned, like i was going to have a damn seizure or stroke there and then once. Giving it up was made easier for me by having a new flash motor to spend all my time and money on, but the drinking and smoking **** continued for another 7 years after giving the weed up.

Fast forward 7 years to may 2012 and the drinking/smoking normal **** has been steadily rising over the years. At worst, 8 large cans of 5% beer in a night 4 times a week along with around 10-15 ****. Lately it's been on average 4 cans 3 times a week. The reason for that cut down was again, due to being kept busy with diy and 2 young kids. It has only been very recently that i could feel myself consuming more beer per session simply because the house is all done with nothing else to do and of course, the euro 2012. Add to this terrible acid reflux and waking up 4 hours after the session thirsty as ****, bangin headache due to being so dehydrated that i finally think the time has come to call it a day, **** and all. It's only been 35days since i quit them both, but jesus, i feel great! For the first time in a decade i'm not smoking anything or drinking anything. It feels absolutely amazing. I feel 19 again.

What i've found that really works well for me is being so obsessed with the idea of quitting. I've read for hours, days and literally all month, watched documentaries about alcoholism and smoking to just make it concrete in my mind that i never ever want to be in those addictive and controlling situations again.

Congrats buddy, it's places like these that make it a 1000 times easier when we can share our stories and support each other. For quitting drinking, i strongly suggest you watch





 on youtube. 10 part documentary on real life people getting ****ed.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got the BBQ on the go, just poured a diet coke. Now this is the weather I'd love a beer or 15!

Ho hum!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

8 weeks yesterday for me. The last few days I've felt really good all round. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> 8 weeks yesterday for me. The last few days I've felt really good all round. How's everyone doing?


Awesome! I'm back on track after my blip  And unsurprisingly feel great for it!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Awesome! I'm back on track after my blip  And unsurprisingly feel great for it!


Nice one Katy, I'm currently putting all my focus into diet and our new house, so in a way, it doesn't really leave me any time to get drunk. I'm nearing my 3month record! My wife reckoned I'd last til the end of July, but I've now surpassed that (slightly smug smiley).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nice one Katy, I'm currently putting all my focus into diet and our new house, so in a way, it doesn't really leave me any time to get drunk. I'm nearing my 3month record! My wife reckoned I'd last til the end of July, but I've now surpassed that (slightly smug smiley).


You should feel smug


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

After 8 years off everything (booze, weed, anything) did a year of weed and about 6 months of booze.

Stopped no problem at all a while back, 5-6 weeks ago.

Feels perfectly normal to me again; motivated, happy, productive, positive, general life's ups and downs.

The Great Experiment was a total and complete utter failure ...

What a relief.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

spike said:


> After 8 years off everything (booze, weed, anything) did a year of weed and about 6 months of booze.
> 
> Stopped no problem at all a while back, 5-6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


It's not needed anyway! Hopefully you get more of a buzz from the gym now


----------



## pimp23 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, been through the same thing mate, and fall back into it from time to time during low times. Only way to deal with it is to stop, as if you have that demon insidce it will keep coming back. I honstly think it is the way you are made!


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Ive tried quitting alcohol and weed plenty of times but i just cant handle being sober, as soon as i wake i need a joint or a drink(super skol) i find i think about life way to much when sober


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> Ive tried quitting alcohol and weed plenty of times but i just cant handle being sober, as soon as i wake i need a joint or a drink(super skol) i find i think about life way to much when sober


You say that as if you don't ever think about life when you're ****ed or stoned but i sorta know where you're coming from because i've been there. A lot of the time i couldn't stand feeling normal, i was bored. The thing is, you need a clear head to reflect on life to think about where you wanna be, who you wanna be and how far you've come since you quit the addictions. I'm sure i'm not alone in thinking this but, i personally think it's a great feeling thinking long and hard about my own life. Every day i have a great sense of pride on how much better i feel both mind and body. I'm sure you'll quit one day, you just aren't ready yet.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Ive tried quitting alcohol and weed plenty of times but i just cant handle being sober, as soon as i wake i need a joint or a drink(super skol) i find i think about life way to much when sober


A few years ago I used to think like this.

You need to decide how you want to live your life. What do you want to be when you're 50 ? A strong, healthy man who is the envy of his peers, or a fat, bloated pi$$head sitting on the sofa smoking dope & watching Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## flymotto (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad to see there are people going through the same situation as me. At first I tried cutting down on drinks by only drinking in the weekends, but it only made me over-indulge on other stuff like ****. I think it's really about self control and once you get that, you can quit anything.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, I agree. Learn how to control things, and then go from there.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree 100% about self control. You've gotta really really want to stop an addiction, be it a health scare, being skint or being absolute sick of being dragged down by the addiction and feeling totally out of control of it. Once you get to this stage it's the best time to move on and progress onto quitting for good. Some of us find our own way, bit like bodybuilding, you need to find a way that works for you. This might sound mad but i've already described some of the reasons why i quit earlier in the thread but another reason was.... a couple of months back one morning i woke up after a night of drinking, now i say night of drinking but it was actually a morning of drinking. I didn't start drinking until about 1am, then went to bed around 6am, i then woke up at around 9am feeling stupidly thirsty as i normally did after a session of drinking, i went downstairs to get some aspirin or parecetomol for my headache but i had run out, all i had left was cocodamol. I never took cocodamol before but after an hour or so, i felt the most uncomfortable bloatiness pain ever in my gut, just like i wanted to do a huge fart or burp and it also made me feel nausous. It was a worrying experience and lasted for a good few hours. This was just one of the last few nails in the coffin so to speak for my alchohol addiction. I never wanted to feel a pain like that again and it made me realise if i continued to drink the way i was doing, then i WOULD get a pain similar to that for ever sooner or later in my life. This was enough to kick the habit along with the ****.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

How are you getting on mate?

I have a chronic alcohol problem so know where you are coming from. Im drinking now actually!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> How are you getting on mate?
> 
> I have a chronic alcohol problem so know where you are coming from. Im drinking now actually!


I'm doing splendid. Coming up to 10 weeks & loving the fact that I'm not wasting a large portion of my life being pi$$ed, stoned or hung over.

So what about you Mate ? You admit here that you have a drink problem. Why aren't you doing something about it ?


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> A few years ago I used to think like this.
> 
> You need to decide how you want to live your life. What do you want to be when you're 50 ? A strong, healthy man who is the envy of his peers, or a fat, bloated pi$$head sitting on the sofa smoking dope & watching Spongebob Squarepants.


yeah i hear what your saying, the thing with me is i can quit no problem but as soon as i have a bad day or something goes wrong in my life i just think "fu4k it whats the point" and hit the bottle again



Lethagized said:


> I agree 100% about self control. You've gotta really really want to stop an addiction, be it a health scare, being skint or being absolute sick of being dragged down by the addiction and feeling totally out of control of it. Once you get to this stage it's the best time to move on and progress onto quitting for good. Some of us find our own way, bit like bodybuilding, you need to find a way that works for you. This might sound mad but i've already described some of the reasons why i quit earlier in the thread but another reason was.... a couple of months back one morning i woke up after a night of drinking, now i say night of drinking but it was actually a morning of drinking. I didn't start drinking until about 1am, then went to bed around 6am, i then woke up at around 9am feeling stupidly thirsty as i normally did after a session of drinking, i went downstairs to get some aspirin or parecetomol for my headache but i had run out, all i had left was cocodamol. I never took cocodamol before but after an hour or so, i felt the most uncomfortable bloatiness pain ever in my gut, just like i wanted to do a huge fart or burp and it also made me feel nausous. It was a worrying experience and lasted for a good few hours. This was just one of the last few nails in the coffin so to speak for my alchohol addiction. I never wanted to feel a pain like that again and it made me realise if i continued to drink the way i was doing, then i WOULD get a pain similar to that for ever sooner or later in my life. This was enough to kick the habit along with the ****.


Id love to be tea total but when youve lived a certain way for so long its hard to change, start training on monday so hopefully that will get me off the drink also get my appetite back


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> Id love to be tea total but when youve lived a certain way for so long its hard to change, start training on monday so hopefully that will get me off the drink also get my appetite back


Yeah, totally understand buddy. I was a regular 3 times a week ****head for 10 years myself, old habits die hard and all that, but if you want to quit, like really really want to, then you will.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Andy 67 said:


> I'm doing splendid. Coming up to 10 weeks & loving the fact that I'm not wasting a large portion of my life being pi$$ed, stoned or hung over.
> 
> So what about you Mate ? You admit here that you have a drink problem. Why aren't you doing something about it ?


I cant mate. Don't know how. have drank 12 cans today already


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I cant mate. Don't know how. have drank 12 cans today already


So what is it that is preventing you from trying to stop, is it confidence issue or personal problems or something?

I seen my Mother pass away through drink addiction and it hit me hard :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ryoung88 said:


> So what is it that is preventing you from trying to stop, is it confidence issue or personal problems or something?
> 
> I seen my Mother pass away through drink addiction and it hit me hard :crying:


I personally think that the issue with quitting alcohol is that when hooked your body and brain need it. The pain of withdrawing is horrendous and so many fail to do so once they experience the pain of it. And then even when they have detoxted, staying off is yet another hurdle. IMO, it's not a choice but a biological need that is incredibly painful and hard to battle.

I'm sorry to hear about your mother though....one of the issues of addiction is the pain it causes loved ones around the addict.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> I personally think that the issue with quitting alcohol is that when hooked your body and brain need it. The pain of withdrawing is horrendous and so many fail to do so once they experience the pain of it. And then even when they have detoxted, staying off is yet another hurdle. IMO, it's not a choice but a biological need that is incredibly painful and hard to battle.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your mother though....one of the issues of addiction is the pain it causes loved ones around the addict.


Yeah I agree with what you are saying - I 100% think the Government not doing enough in regards to getting people the relevant help

Thanks


----------



## Nighthawk01 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was always a bit of a drinker, Then my Dad died abour 3 yrs back , it hit me hard. Went from A bottle of wine a night to a bottle of Vodka. That was ubtil beginning of July when I decided to get a grip , lose weight and try to get a bit fitter etc. Was I an alkie ? . I finsh about 2 to 3 in afternoon and by 5 i would have drunk half a bottle. I started to feel I needed the drink , couldn't do without. Like you , 1 or 2 drinks wasn't enough , or as you said , someone else took over and i drank until bottle was empty. Since I stopped I have had a bottle of red wine on 3 occasions. Didn't do anything for me except give me that old feeling of wanting more. At about 600 empty cals , started to relise where the belly came from. I occasionally get the urge, but its a habit i don`t need or want. First step is realising theres a problem. Your now taking action , well done mate.


----------



## doog777 (Aug 21, 2012)

I found here some good information about all the science in fitness http://yourfitnessbattle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

doog777 said:


> I found here some good information about all the science in fitness http://yourfitnessbattle.blogspot.com/


And ? Take your spam elsewhere mate.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone doing? Passed the 14 week point on Tuesday. A new PB for me! Off to Devon for a week on the 15th. I'm planning to keep off the booze for that week as well.


----------



## reilppus (Jul 16, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I haven't quit entirely, but I only drink on rare occasions now and it's been the best thing I ever done. Every aspect of my life has improved through not being drunk/hungover.
> 
> Better time with the youngster, less arguments, more money in pocket, training and diet are more regimented and* it's even been noticed at work*.


Same here.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Went through a stage roughly 2-3 years ago which stayed untill last year.

I blame pure boredom and not working...which myself i think is a pathetic excuse but i blame something.

Started with a few pints in darts on a monday night which eventually led to playing darts sun,mon,tuesday.thursday and friday.

so which works out of 4 out of 7 days getting total rat as*ed. I can be the nicest person ever when drunk...but i wont lie 80% of the time i was a total tit.

eventually turned to buying 8 cans everyday with shorts here and there.

Always thought there was no problem but really looking back there was a problem as i was buying 8 cans in the afternoon and more in the night.

stopped playing darts about 4 months ago and calmed down as all my money was alcohol based.

I didnt stop drinking all together but slowly calmed down and i now havent had a can or drink in 4 weeks with the exception of a couple of swigs from the flask i was given at my mothers wedding which contained some kind of whiskey which is still pretty much full.

I feel so much better now...waking up feeling funky fresh beats waking up with a pounding head ache! hands down!

also will say this was between the age of 19 and my current age 21.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Well most of the posts I can relate too. If I have a couple of pints it will usually ends up 10-15 and god knows what else.

It will be 4 weeks tomorrow since I last had a drink. I can't say I will give up forever but for the next few weeks I'm dry!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Well most of the posts I can relate too. If I have a couple of pints it will usually ends up 10-15 and god knows what else.
> 
> It will be 4 weeks tomorrow since I last had a drink. I can't say I will give up forever but for the next few weeks I'm dry!


Good going mate. Do you feel any different for it?


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Well most of the posts I can relate too. If I have a couple of pints it will usually ends up 10-15 and god knows what else.
> 
> It will be 4 weeks tomorrow since I last had a drink. I can't say I will give up forever but for the next few weeks I'm dry!


Well done Lad.

After my first few weeks on the wagon, I was thinking "can't say I'll give up forever", but now I'm 3 1/2 months in I'm missing it less & less.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Some good work going on in here guys. I'm trying to cut down at the moment. Over the last week I have drank considerably less than normal but still a lot by most people's standards. I will never give up completely and to be honest I don't really want to. Just want to stop the silly benders that go on for 5 days and just enjoy nights out like normal people!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Good going mate. Do you feel any different for it?


Allot different, I just look healthier. I am not undoing all the hard work at the gym, and just done a 21 mile bike ride today rather than nursing my head on the sofa.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> Well done Lad.
> 
> After my first few weeks on the wagon, I was thinking "can't say I'll give up forever", but now I'm 3 1/2 months in I'm missing it less & less.


I have read a few times about people who give up for a few months and then realise they never need to drink again.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I have read a few times about people who give up for a few months and then realise they never need to drink again.


That's the stage I'm at.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I have read a few times about people who give up for a few months and then realise they never need to drink again.


That's the stage i'm at as well mate. I'm just coming up to the 14th week **** and booze free. To be honest, i realised i didn't need to drink again after the first month or so. I don't even think about it any more.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

im at about 15 weeks now, for me it was just weekends but like 4pm friday till 6/7 am next day gonna be honest i had a bottle 2 weeks ago only 1 though and it tasted horrible can leave it now even if mates are drinking


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a goal now... off to Mexico on holiday the end of November... I will and am looking forward to drinking then.. but I feel no need to drink before then at the moment.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Would like to stop, but tbh I enjoy it. I go out most weekends with my friends and drink...it does hinder my gym progress though.

Hats off to you guys who have quit booze. :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have not drank for about a month...I'm itching now though, I have the day off work tomorrow so I think tonight is going to be the night.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im very similar to alot of you guys, cant just have 2 pints... It's 10 or nothing, but more than often the 10 wins the battle of will power.

I've started a new diet to get some fat off my belly (cider being my main cause i think) so its pointless drinking and dieting, only 2 days in but I have a goal so hope I can stick to it....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I have majorly cut down over the last few months to drinking every 2 or 3 weeks but decided a couple of weeks ago i am going to completely stop and concentrate on training.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Im very similar to alot of you guys, cant just have 2 pints... It's 10 or nothing, but more than often the 10 wins the battle of will power.
> 
> I've started a new diet to get some fat off my belly (cider being my main cause i think) so its pointless drinking and dieting, only 2 days in but I have a goal so hope I can stick to it....


Cider was a demon for me...it's just so damn nice. But the calorie content is terrifying! I've definately lost weight from my lower tummy since quitting.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lager was my weapon of choice. Agreed with the calories, ten cans was approx 2200 kcals, which is a days healthy eating for me.


----------



## rootbag (Mar 29, 2012)

I've managed to cut right back. Got to the point where I realise it's counter-productive and not helping me reach my goals, so it had to go.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

rootbag said:


> I've managed to cut right back. Got to the point where I realise it's counter-productive and not helping me reach my goals, so it had to go.


Yep, that's so true. You just end up undoing all your hard work in the gym.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

The weekend was quite hard... Wedding reception on saturday, and out for a curry on sunday. I had did succumb and have some apple pie and cream at the wedding reception though lol The buffet was great though!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Alcohol destroys lives and families, and causes more problems in society than drugs, should be banned.


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Agree with most the comments here, but since Ive been living in the UK the temptation to have a couple cold ones after work is usually too hard to resist!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

romadose said:


> Agree with most the comments here, but since Ive been living in the UK the temptation to have a couple cold ones after work is usually too hard to resist!


I'm surrounded by it which doesn't help. Everyone around me drinks and celebrates it with various conversations about the taste of it etc...I swear it makes it harder to resist. If I don't see alcohol and no one's drinking it infront of me then I don't think about it I wonder how many people would be able to stay off the booze if it wasn't in their face all the time.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm surrounded by it which doesn't help. Everyone around me drinks and celebrates it with various conversations about the taste of it etc...I swear it makes it harder to resist. If I don't see alcohol and no one's drinking it infront of me then I don't think about it I wonder how many people would be able to stay off the booze if it wasn't in their face all the time.


I drank almost every shift when I worked in the bars and restaurants so I can agree with that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I drank almost every shift when I worked in the bars and restaurants so I can agree with that.


Yeah I can imagine. If it's everywhere and everyone else is doing it, it almost normalises it as well. I remember when working shifts in the NHS and due to the nature of the job (being very stressful) it had a booze and smoking culture and so after shifts or days off people would often drink quite early in the day and during breaks on training days they'd all go to the pub for a few pints and some cigarettes before going back to training and I ended up joining in...even though I thought it a bit wrong; it just made it seem ok and normal because everyone else around me was doing it. Outside of that context it seemed inapproriate and excessive.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I'm in the minority here as I can just go and have a couple of beers and leave it at that.

So I decided not to quit booze all together but just the odd heavy sesh I do have I've knocked on the head, only a couple of Beers every now n then if I'm watching the footy or meeting mates.

Probably works out about 6 pints/bottles a month


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im glad this thread is back up again as lately i have been drinking too much again and have decided im quitting til xmas.The only thing makes me quit is going on a new cycle so im hoping i stick to it this time..

Ps,,, Katy just noticed your figure there well done girl your in great shape..like a model wow.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Alcohol destroys lives and families, and causes more problems in society than drugs, should be banned.


Bollocks it the mindset!

Im sorry for those that have had a bad experience but alcohol just enhances a persons emotions if you have been bottling up something or maybe your depressed drinking will just make it harder for you to hide it. Doesn't mean it should be banned FFS.

"Addictive personality" is just a symptom to the real issue. Sort it out and your understand how stuff like alcohol, drugs, gambling can be fun and not a f'ing vice to try and avoid your real issues.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Bollocks it the mindset!
> 
> Im sorry for those that have had a bad experience but alcohol just enhances a persons emotions if you have been bottling up something or maybe your depressed drinking will just make it harder for you to hide it. Doesn't mean it should be banned FFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah I can imagine. If it's everywhere and everyone else is doing it, it almost normalises it as well. I remember when working shifts in the NHS and due to the nature of the job (being very stressful) it had a booze and smoking culture and so after shifts or days off people would often drink quite early in the day and during breaks on training days they'd all go to the pub for a few pints and some cigarettes before going back to training and I ended up joining in...even though I thought it a bit wrong; it just made it seem ok and normal because everyone else around me was doing it. Outside of that context it seemed inapproriate and excessive.


That sounds like a similar scenario to the bars whereby after a hard shift, if you weren't stopping for a pint or few, you were the odd one and got the p¡ss ripped out of you. Given the closing times, we'd think nothing of starting a full session at midnight, often ending up in night clubs in the city centre just because they were the only places still selling at the time. Or finish a breakfast shift at 10am and go through and sit at the bar until 5 or 6pm and go home bouncing off the walls, wondering why the family had faces of thunder just because I'd "had a few".


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dez you make it out that im just the lucky few that managed to get away unscathed, living in a hostel i worked up to two 70cl of bacardi rum over the w/ends (everyone partied during the week just harder on the w/end) my skin dried out i aged by 8 yrs no one believed how old i was, got bitch tits and lost all libido it was uncanny that i could have seen jessica-alba go completely starkers and just appreciated the curves rather than finding that horny as **** and oh yeah by the end of it i couldn't get it up for a good month after.

When i found a place to live i never felt the urge to knock back spirits/beer for the sake of it. Never became a cock or intentionally tried to ruin other peoples nights out either im just not that wound up about things to take it out on others. So it is the mindset.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Im glad this thread is back up again as lately i have been drinking too much again and have decided im quitting til xmas.The only thing makes me quit is going on a new cycle so im hoping i stick to it this time..
> 
> Ps,,, Katy just noticed your figure there well done girl your in great shape..like a model wow.


Aww, thank you  I'm relieved that I'm finally making some progress despite the odd relapse 



Bish83 said:


> Bollocks it the mindset!
> 
> Im sorry for those that have had a bad experience but alcohol just enhances a persons emotions if you have been bottling up something or maybe your depressed drinking will just make it harder for you to hide it. Doesn't mean it should be banned FFS.
> 
> "Addictive personality" is just a symptom to the real issue. Sort it out and your understand how stuff like alcohol, drugs, gambling can be fun and not a f'ing vice to try and avoid your real issues.


I think this is an example of not undersanding alcohol addiction. May I ask where and how you have developed your view on the issue?

Neurological research shows that the neurology on a physicaly and micriobiological level of people who become addicted is different to the average person so there are physical dfferences within the brain that predispose a person to develop an addiction.

Every person has 'real issues' in life so why doesn't everyone have an 'addictive personality' if that's all it is? And alcohol doesn't always just make issues harder to hide...it often blocks the issue out hence why some people turn to it.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> I think this is an example of not undersanding alcohol addiction. May I ask where and how you have developed your view on the issue?
> 
> Neurological research shows that the neurology on a physicaly and micriobiological level of people who become addicted is different to the average person so there are physical dfferences within the brain that predispose a person to develop an addiction.
> 
> ...


My argument is that we shouldn't ban something that doesn't cause the issue. If its not alcohol it would have been something else that set it off.

Addictive personality i was just quoting from a post in this thread. It is not only alcohol that can do that though, a woman left her two kids to fend for themselves and left two of her pet dogs to die of starvation because she was playing warcraft an online game. Should we ban all games as well. Why haven't we heard more stories of parents letting their kids almost die playing a fantasy game? probably because the woman in question suffered a terrible loss and couldn't handle reality she turned to avoiding it. Would neurological research spotted this addictive personality before she lost her husband though?

Neurology research studied self confessed addicts then maybe the brain just re-wires itself that way unless neurological research studied them at child birth.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I sort of want to quit the booze all together,when ever I drink I smoke and get on the charlie even when I tell my self I am not going to I end up doing it because I am always surrounded by it.

The problem I have staying of the booze is mainly boredom and the fact that the only time my friends go out is to go to work there gf or the pub.They dont bother leaving the house any other time.

Theres that then and I also work a week on week off.So when I am off work I am mainly stuck in the house all week then friday or sat comes and its sort of like the only chance ive got to go out and mingle other than being stuck in.

I also cant just go and have one drink.Tried this yesterday.

friend who was driving drove us around to the local where my friends where and I had 1 bottle then got off.Next thing I know ive got a half bottle of vodka and 5 cans and am getting ****ed in my mates car while hes driving me around.

I also seem to be drinking more now that I am single.

So what should I do ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think that alcohol should be banned, & as some of you know I've had addiction issues.

But the govt should put much more money into treatment centres, & stop the insane advertising of booze.

Who was the twunt in the drinks industry that said that alcopops enable childrens' transition from orange juice to alcohol?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you guys do off a weekend then ?

ive just seen my friends in the pub and I was very tempted to join them but I came right home instead.

Now I am sitting here and there is 7 bottles of stella on the floor just waiting to be drunk.

I feel like getting on it because ive got **** all else to do really for the next like 6 hours (probably wont feel tired until 12)

so now ive got 6 hours to kill

what do ?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like u need a hobby or a bird mate


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

faultline said:


> Sounds like u need a hobby or a bird mate


haha just split up with my bird and she never kept me in and I never seen her of a weekend the last year any way as she worked in a pub so she worked every weekend.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

scouse2010 said:


> haha just split up with my bird and she never kept me in and I never seen her of a weekend the last year any way as she worked in a pub so she worked every weekend.


Gimme a call & I'll help you drink them mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> haha just split up with my bird and she never kept me in and I never seen her of a weekend the last year any way as she worked in a pub so she worked every weekend.


I don't mean being kept in mate, I mean taking a bird out instead of sitting in a pub with mates.

Why don't you hit the gym on a Saturday night instead of sitting indoors?

There is possibilitys mate, u will meet like minded people in the gym who do things other than getting smashed every weekend


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

faultline said:


> I don't mean being kept in mate, I mean taking a bird out instead of sitting in a pub with mates.
> 
> Why don't you hit the gym on a Saturday night instead of sitting indoors?
> 
> There is possibilitys mate, u will meet like minded people in the gym who do things other than getting smashed every weekend


I was with my girl for nearly 5 years,we hardly went out that much,mow and then to the pictures or for something to eat but like I said the last year I never seen her of a weekend because of work.Even before then I seen my gf on a weekday my mates of a weekend.

I guess your right though I probably just need a hobby


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If the gym is your hobby then just time it around when you would be tempted to go out.

Or get yourself a husky, your never have time to be bored then trust me, personal experience


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

faultline said:


> If the gym is your hobby then just time it around when you would be tempted to go out.
> 
> Or get yourself a husky, your never have time to be bored then trust me, personal experience


Well ive just started a program where I am working out 7x over 6days in the week,already f.ucked it up Tuesday and Friday due to drinking.....

next week ive got the boxing to go to,going to try and stay sober there though,take the car and drive a friend home.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> My argument is that we shouldn't ban something that doesn't cause the issue. If its not alcohol it would have been something else that set it off.
> 
> Addictive personality i was just quoting from a post in this thread. It is not only alcohol that can do that though, a woman left her two kids to fend for themselves and left two of her pet dogs to die of starvation because she was playing warcraft an online game. Should we ban all games as well. Why haven't we heard more stories of parents letting their kids almost die playing a fantasy game? probably because the woman in question suffered a terrible loss and couldn't handle reality she turned to avoiding it. Would neurological research spotted this addictive personality before she lost her husband though?
> 
> Neurology research studied self confessed addicts then maybe the brain just re-wires itself that way unless neurological research studied them at child birth.


Regardless of whether the neurologial differences are a cause or a result of alcohol misuse, the differences demonstrate that 'addictive personality' can't be resolved by simply sorting out 'real issues'.Which, even if it could, isn't quite so simple.

Evidently many people are able to drink in a controlled manner but many also can't and I think that you have massively oversimplified the reasons behind that.

Having experienced and witnessed the devastating effects caused by alcohol addiction and alcohol misuse I personally wish the stuff wasn't so mainstream. I'm not saying it should be banned given that making a drug illegal simply drives it underground but I seriously think that the promotion of it should be; it's everywhere on tv in adverts and programmes and is exploited by club promoters to lure in young people to get dangerously drunk. It isn't just addiction that demonstrates the negative impact of alcohol but also the vandalism, car accidents and violence that result from people being unable to drink responsibly...and this lack of responsibility appears to be a cultural thing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> What do you guys do off a weekend then ?
> 
> ive just seen my friends in the pub and I was very tempted to join them but I came right home instead.
> 
> ...


I think that alot of people drink out of boredom. Two weeks ago I was really craving alcohol and I realised it was because I was bored so I now make an effort to make plans for the weekend such as going into town to the shops, seeing a friend at a cafe, going go-karting, going for walk etc...there's tonnes to do with your time that doesn't involved alcohol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Adverts like this, just encompass everything that goes on at the w/e.

It draws you in; tells you that this is what you need to enjoy yourself, drink this & will you be part of the group & etc.

And doesn't vodka look so harmless, just like water!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

latblaster said:


> tells you that this is what you need to enjoy yourself,


most of my friends are like that,they turn most events into drinking because they probably feel that they need to to have fun.

Even though they never do I could never just go out for something to eat with my friends without them wanting to get bladded after it.

edit-forgot to say that advert makes me want to go out and party haha


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> *Regardless of whether the neurologial differences are a cause or a result of alcohol misuse, the differences demonstrate that 'addictive personality' can't be resolved by simply sorting out 'real issues'.Which, even if it could, isn't quite so simple. *
> 
> Evidently many people are able to drink in a controlled manner but many also can't and I think that you have massively oversimplified the reasons behind that.
> 
> Having experienced and witnessed the devastating effects caused by alcohol addiction and alcohol misuse I personally wish the stuff wasn't so mainstream. I'm not saying it should be banned given that making a drug illegal simply drives it underground but I seriously think that the promotion of it should be; it's everywhere on tv in adverts and programmes and is exploited by club promoters to lure in young people to get dangerously drunk. It isn't just addiction that demonstrates the negative impact of alcohol but also the vandalism, car accidents and violence that result from people being unable to drink responsibly...and this lack of responsibility appears to be a cultural thing.


Id like to think what we are having is a discussion but you seem to be trying lead this into a debate to win a largely theoretical argument you nor i can win basing it on anecdotal experience and simple fallacy. Laying the core of your conclusions on one piece of paper showing comparisons between a non-addictive and addictive mind neurology; Don't even know if these "addictive minds" were born this way and apparently this doesn't matter?

Using this as an analogy there are neurological differences with people suffering long term depression too, scientists can't be certain if they were born depressed or turned that way. A problem which *"can't be resolved by simply sorting out 'real issues'.Which, even if it could, isn't quite so simple." *

Well blow cognitive therapy it was just a placebo.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> Id like to think what we are having is a discussion but you seem to be trying lead this into a debate to win a largely theoretical argument you nor i can win basing it on anecdotal experience and simple fallacy. Laying the core of your conclusions on one piece of paper showing comparisons between a non-addictive and addictive mind neurology; Don't even know if these "addictive minds" were born this way and apparently this doesn't matter?
> 
> Using this as an analogy there are neurological differences with people suffering long term depression too, scientists can't be certain if they were born depressed or turned that way. A problem which *"can't be resolved by simply sorting out 'real issues'.Which, even if it could, isn't quite so simple." *
> 
> Well blow cognitive therapy it was just a placebo.


Can you sum up your point into one line ?

That's not a dig, I just don't see what it is you are trying to argue across.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm not wanting to argue bish; that doesn't interest me. I just took exception to your comment:

"Addictive personality" is just a symptom to the real issue. Sort it out and your understand how stuff like alcohol, drugs, gambling can be fun and not a f'ing vice to try and avoid your real issues."

It is an oversimplification. I'm recovering from alcohol dependency and know that it is far far more complex than that.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> *I think that alot of people drink out of boredom*. Two weeks ago I was really craving alcohol and I realised it was because I was bored so I now make an effort to make plans for the weekend such as going into town to the shops, seeing a friend at a cafe, going go-karting, going for walk etc...there's tonnes to do with your time that doesn't involved alcohol.


Im a perfect example. Boredom and stress are my main triggers. Problem is a few drinks alleviates the boredom but always ends up a massive bender these days. Its very very rare that I have a drink and don't have one the following day as well. Vicious circle


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Im a perfect example. Boredom and stress are my main triggers. Problem is a few drinks alleviates the boredom but always ends up a massive bender these days. Its very very rare that I have a drink and don't have one the following day as well. Vicious circle


If that pattern happens pretty much every time then the question is...is that brief relief from boredom and stress worth what follows e.g. spending all your cash, feeling sh!t, upsetting people, writing off the next day and most likely doing something you regret?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Im a perfect example. Boredom and stress are my main triggers. Problem is a few drinks alleviates the boredom but always ends up a massive bender these days. Its very very rare that I have a drink and don't have one the following day as well. Vicious circle


Totaly agree and i can drink every day until i have a good reason not too once i get in that circle


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

..


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> If that pattern happens pretty much every time then the question is...is that brief relief from boredom and stress worth what follows e.g. spending all your cash, feeling sh!t, upsetting people, writing off the next day and most likely doing something you regret?


Nope hence we are posting in here


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Nope hence we are posting in here


Yeah I know. I just think that some people don't really ask that question due to denial. I suppose I'm speaking for myself really; I used to convince myself that I could just have the odd drink and so never thought that I'd need to quit. It was only when finally asked how many times I'd been able to have the odd drink without fvcking up that I realsied that actually I was pretty hopeless at drinking in moderation.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't seem to be able to do anything in moderation. I still feel I need to find a replacement to relax with sometimes.

Tried kava kava earlier this year, it does work but I heave thinking about drinking it now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I don't seem to be able to do anything in moderation. I still feel I need to find a replacement to relax with sometimes.
> 
> Tried kava kava earlier this year, it does work but I heave thinking about drinking it now.


It's strange. I no longer feel that I need something to relax anymore but I think that I used 'relaxation' as one of my many excuses to drink. I'm actually just content with a hot chocolate in the evening now and have been enjoying some alcohol free wines as well that are actually very nice!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> It's strange. I no longer feel that I need something to relax anymore but I think that I used 'relaxation' as one of my many excuses to drink. I'm actually just content with a hot chocolate in the evening now and have been enjoying some *alcohol free wines *as well that are actually very nice!


Didnt know there was such a thing!


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

The relaxation thing isn't true the relaxation comes from relieving the craving for alcohol which so happens to be strongest 24 hours after drink. So the relaxation is just the reduction of stress from addiction 

Course font listen to word I say as I have just given up to and you can't trust an ex drinker :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Didnt know there was such a thing!


Yep! http://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/

Just placed an order to try some new things 



CPH said:


> The relaxation thing isn't true the relaxation comes from relieving the craving for alcohol which so happens to be strongest 24 hours after drink. So the relaxation is just the reduction of stress from addiction
> 
> Course font listen to word I say as I have just given up to and you can't trust an ex drinker :lol:


I guess that's why when detoxing the full physical affects don't hit you until 24 to 48 hours later then? Interesting! Someone I know is trying to stop their evening drinks (nothing major...just a small amount) and is finding it near impossible! I guess that's why!


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

I've not had alcohol for about a month and find it pretty easy to go without. Tend to just drink coffee, green tea, water and protein shakes these days. Might have a couple pints if going out on a Saturday night but just cut back on those nights for alternative social occasions. Never feel an urge to have alcohol which is probably a bit strange but good for keeping fit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have given up most every drug there is apart (never took Heroin/crack)from alcohol,it is just too easy,it is everywhere you go.

Fortunatly i cut down to weekends in the main now,but did have it down to Sat only.The fooker creaps up on you,now it is Fri/Sat/Sunday,in part because of back injury.I am an all on/all off person,ie when i train it is easier to stop/reduce to Sat only.When i cannot train it is fatal.....Thank fook for pain going,this week is back on target it seems...see how easy it is to make excuses


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have given up most every drug there is apart (never took Heroin/crack)from alcohol,it is just too easy,it is everywhere you go.
> 
> Fortunatly i cut down to weekends in the main now,but did have it down to Sat only.The fooker creaps up on you,now it is Fri/Sat/Sunday,in part because of back injury.I am an all on/all off person,ie when i train it is easier to stop/reduce to Sat only.When i cannot train it is fatal.....Thank fook for pain going,this week is back on target it seems...see how easy it is to make excuses


Excuses are something I realised I did; there was always something that seemed sufficient to justify a drink!


----------



## CPH (Jul 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yep! http://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/
> 
> Just placed an order to try some new things
> 
> I guess that's why when detoxing the full physical affects don't hit you until 24 to 48 hours later then? Interesting! Someone I know is trying to stop their evening drinks (nothing major...just a small amount) and is finding it near impossible! I guess that's why!


Yup the reason they are finding it impossible as there is no level if addiction you are either are or are not. So the person trying to give up one beer a night is just as hooked as somebody trying to give up 10 a night. Only difference is tolerance hasn't gone up yet on lesser drinker.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Katy said:


> Excuses are something I realised I did; there was always something that seemed sufficient to justify a drink!


And if there isn't one, your mind will make one up.....

I still get cravings Katy.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And if there isn't one, your mind will make one up.....
> 
> I still get cravings Katy.


That is so true!! It's not a conscious thing either!

How long have you not been drinking for?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think we all use the excuses thing to justify it. How's everyone doing in here? Andy, all good?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> I think we all use the excuses thing to justify it. How's everyone doing in here? Andy, all good?


As can probably be guessed, I'm doing well  Still not drinking and very happy


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> As can probably be guessed, I'm doing well  Still not drinking and very happy


I know you are, I peek into your journal to check up on you!

Just going for a jog with doggie. Then off to the dogs tonight with wifey and her colleagues. Looking forward to watching them eat hotdogs and get drunk......NAAAAAT


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> I know you are, I peek into your journal to check up on you!
> 
> Just going for a jog with doggie. Then off to the dogs tonight with wifey and her colleagues. Looking forward to watching them eat hotdogs and get drunk......NAAAAAT


Well others might not have sussed that I was on the straight and narrow at the mo! :tongue:

Aww but you'll feel good for it tomorrow!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Excuses are something I realised I did; there was always something that seemed sufficient to justify a drink!


I will drink to that:whistling:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Do any of you find it slightly more tempting to drink now the darker nights are upon us? I must admit that by quitting in the summer time, i thought that would be the hardest time to quit, but now it's autumn/winter, i just keep getting reminded of last years drinking habits that i had.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

not had a drink for a few weeks, going to the pub tomorrow for a mates bday this will be the first big test since i decided stop drinking until new years eve.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lethagized said:


> Do any of you find it slightly more tempting to drink now the darker nights are upon us? I must admit that by quitting in the summer time, i thought that would be the hardest time to quit, but now it's autumn/winter, i just keep getting reminded of last years drinking habits that i had.


I know what you mean. 'Baton down the hatches' I used to say if it was miserable outside, then get drunk!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> Do any of you find it slightly more tempting to drink now the darker nights are upon us? I must admit that by quitting in the summer time, i thought that would be the hardest time to quit, but now it's autumn/winter, i just keep getting reminded of last years drinking habits that i had.


I personally haven't found that yet. I found summer difficult with everyone enjoying a cold one outside in the sun in the middle of the day. At the moment, in this cold weather, my hot chocolates are my comfort but I'm stocking up on alcohol free stuff for the festive season because I think that will be my biggest test so far. I'm surrounded by people who celebrate through huge meals with lots of good wine and it'll last for a month over the Christmas period so I'll be challenged on a regular basis.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CPH said:


> Yup the reason they are finding it impossible as there is no level if addiction you are either are or are not. So the person trying to give up one beer a night is just as hooked as somebody trying to give up 10 a night. Only difference is tolerance hasn't gone up yet on lesser drinker.


Do you know that to be a fact? Is there any literature that you know of that I could read on that? Because I suppose it comes down to what the definition of addiction is. I mean I was physically dependent so when I had to taper off I experienced horrendous physiological withdrawal which the moderate drinker doesn't have.

I'm just curious really. I know a number of people who, after witnessing what I went through, started to think about their own drinking. A few have acknowledged that they drink above the recommended limit (not by much) but can't seem to stop. There's someone I know who wants to lose weight and knows that wine isn't helping so she's tried stopping but doesn't stick to it. She's fine for a month or two, loses the weight but then takes it up again. So the alcohol hasn't been in her system for a while yet she's drawn to it. I've always seen it as psychologcal/emotional attachment. It deosn't help that wine is packed with sugars so people often miss that calorific drink, and of course, calories can be addictive too.

It's just an interesting take on it and might help me to understand why people around me are finding it so hard to stop. My sister struggled too. She realised that she was drinking in the evenings to help with stress and it had become a habit. She changed that habit in the end and is perfectly happy with her mug of tea but she found it tough for the first week. I just assumed that is was breaking the habit that was difficult, in the same way that people find it hard to break the habit of having pudding after dinner etc and why I found it hard not to have my morning biscuit with coffee! :laugh: It was nice treat that I had become used to having.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> http://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/


For anyone who's interested, we've just tried some beers from this company and I was really bloody impressed! I'd tried bovaria before and didn't like it; tasted of weetabix! But the ones from this company taste of beer! You can obiviously taste that there's no alcohol (that's an acquired taste that youd evelop over times) but the taste is of beer! I highly recommend!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Katy said:


> For anyone who's interested, we've just tried some beers from this company and I was really bloody impressed! I'd tried bovaria before and didn't like it; tasted of weetabix! But the ones from this company taste of beer! You can obiviously taste that there's no alcohol (that's an acquired taste that youd evelop over times) but the taste is of beer! I highly recommend!


I've had alcohol free Kopparberg before but in general I don't like drinking something that tastes so similar to the stuff I'm actively avoiding.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Becks blue is the best tasting 0% beer I've tasted, cobra after that and the rest do actually taste like weetabix, funny u should say that as that is what I used to compare it to!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Alcohol free kopperberg pear cider is beautiful its better than the normal version lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I've had alcohol free Kopparberg before but in general I don't like drinking something that tastes so similar to the stuff I'm actively avoiding.


I actually felt the same when I tried de-alcoholised red wine. I only tried it for the first time yesterday and just the taste took me right back to all the hell I went through when in the grips of the stuff. I now don't think I'll ever drink the stuff for that reason.

I don't/didn't drink beer but my boyfriend wants to support me so is trying alcohol free stuff to see if that's sufficient and we were both impressed with the beers.



Fatstuff said:


> Becks blue is the best tasting 0% beer I've tasted, cobra after that and the rest do actually taste like weetabix, funny u should say that as that is what I used to compare it to!


Yep, bovaria tastes of weetabix! :laugh: but the ones we got from that website don't; they're really nice!



Fatstuff said:


> Alcohol free kopperberg pear cider is beautiful its better than the normal version lol


I might try that during the summer months. I used to love cider. I tried some blueberry fizz at lunch (trying celebratory drink in preparation for Christmas) which didn't taste like an alcohol replacement but just a nice fruity drink. It would probably be nice for the summer as well.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tbh the 0% pear cider just tastes like a nice fruity pear flavoured fizzy drink as opposed to pear cider, but it's nice nonetheless. If u get the chance try the becks blue, it's bang on and they sell it in some pubs/restaurants.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't had a drink or a smoke in 2 weeks today, still going strong


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Tbh the 0% pear cider just tastes like a nice fruity pear flavoured fizzy drink as opposed to pear cider, but it's nice nonetheless. If u get the chance try the becks blue, it's bang on and they sell it in some pubs/restaurants.


I'll let Lorian know. The beers are for him really  I just get all burby with beer! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That website looks good, i might use them for my next structured sobriety!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Went to the pub tonight and managed not to cave in to temptation and stayed soba  that is probably the first time i have being in a pub and not had a drink


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Went to the pub tonight and managed not to cave in to temptation and stayed soba  that is probably the first time i have being in a pub and not had a drink


I cant do that, i hate p1ssed people when im sober. Just dont go near pubs when m not drinking


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> I cant do that, i hate p1ssed people when im sober. Just dont go near pubs when m not drinking


This is the first time i have tried it since stopping and i will not be going out near where i live again it is just full of wa*kers. I can cope with around a mates house if they are having a drink but wont be going out until new years eve i dont think now.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

kingdale said:


> This is the first time i have tried it since stopping and i will not be going out near where i live again it is just full of wa*kers. I can cope with around a mates house if they are having a drink but wont be going out until new years eve i dont think now.


Im the same, im running 7 weeks of PH then my PCT so xmas will be the 1st drink i will be having


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Im the same, im running 7 weeks of PH then my PCT so xmas will be the 1st drink i will be having


I have just started a test/dbol cycle for 11 weeks, it just isnt worth drinking on cycle used to do it a year or two ago and it just messes the cycle up too much. Feel so much better for not drinking now.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everybody getting on?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> How's everybody getting on?


It's coming up to 12 weeks since my last blow out. I will be drinking at my mates wedding this weekend as it's an armed forces do (lots of port), so unavoidable.

Then after that I'll stay dry for another 3 months I reckon.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> How's everybody getting on?


about 5 weeks without any booze, think this is probably the longest i have gone without a drink since the age of 16.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one fellas, I've lost count now of the weeks. It was the second week of June I stopped.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

wow get in Fatboy! Have you given up for good?

I am having a few drinks on holiday the end of the month. Then will drink over Christmas week I think, then go dry from January for 3 months... I will probably need another holiday then lol.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I had my last drink on 11 February 2012 (the last night of an All Inclusive holiday) so I've now gone 37 weeks without drinking.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dbaird said:


> wow get in Fatboy! Have you given up for good?
> 
> I am having a few drinks on holiday the end of the month. Then will drink over Christmas week I think, then go dry from January for 3 months... I will probably need another holiday then lol.


Well, I said to the wife I wouldn't drink until we've built our house, due to start next year now!! But I now feel I've come so far, I've made great progress in the gym, I don't feel the need or want to drink anymore.

I used to drink 12-14 beers every fri n sat night, then 8-10 on a Sunday. Which would then lead to takeaways, and more junk when hanging the next day!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Im going to try to last until xmas/ new years eve have a couple of nights out then go back to being soba i reckon.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i've been drink free for 19 days now get in , seeing if i can last until crimbo eve then il be getting smashed i wont be able to walk


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think if I drank now, it'd only take 3 pints and I'd be hammered!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still sober and plan to never drink agaim  My life and health is just so much better without it...it's just not worth drinking.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

It's only after a while of not drinking do you realise how much it fuks with your judgement and general mental health....

Have not had a drink in about 6 weeks now and my head is honesty a lot clearer


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dad is drinking whisky and lemonade, good god i would love one!


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Never been a big drinker just the benders that got me, used to go out the Friday and creep in the house the Monday, not good I know but don't drink anymore now, when I used to drink I always needed a few lines of coke just to keep my head with it and not fall allover the shop


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Its the effect drinking has on your kids as well , i imagine people don't realize what the kids do see. been dry for 6 months had a bad blip when my wife and i split but got back on track. Tea for me


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Andy 67 said:


> I've mentioned here before that I used to have something of a problem with booze.
> 
> I don't know if I would have classed as a proper alcoholic, but I got the the point a couple of years ago where I was regularly getting through 50-70 units a week, drinking secretively & only having a day off the booze if I'd got such a stinking hangover that I couldn't stomach it.
> 
> ...


What do you mean a *proper alcoholic *... there are all differnt types of alki's M8 , if you cant have 1 drink with out feeling the compulsion to have another and another ..thats an alki .....you dont have to be a down and out in the gutter to be a proper alki as you put it .................there are weekend alki's whom jsut get blitz at the weekend ...........just drink all weekend .....I, like many have held down good and proper jobs for years while still drinking alcoholicly............its admitting it m8 thats the hard part .

You admit to sneaky drinking ......some one who is NOT an alcoholic doesnt even think about doing that .You say stopping for now , well , if you start again in the future the best you can expect is to start exactly where you left off ...IT DEOS NOT GET ANY BETTER ..IT JUST GETS WORSE..Its a progressive ilness .

Reading your post you are definaly one ...............Get help m8 , where ever it may be . you have to do it for yourself first and foremost, no one else ...jsut YOU or it wont work. it takes time but you will have a far better life without the devils poison ............stay away from anything that involves booze , I didnt even go to my daugthers wedding night reception things because I will not put my sobriety in jepordy. its a whole life changing experience.

Good luck

My name is REP and im an alcoholic, 16 years sober and continue to be so one day at a time ...it can be done .

EDIT

just noticed im about 5 months late with this post LOL


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Packed in drink last Sunday and it really is night a day difference the way I feel, think and act this last 7 days.

Was worried I'd end up having a beer (or 10) this weekend, but other than a couple of 0.0% alcohol free becks - i'm feeling amazing.

Looking forward to another week off it and work my way up to a month


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Packed in drink last Sunday and it really is night a day difference the way I feel, think and act this last 7 days.
> 
> Was worried I'd end up having a beer (or 10) this weekend, but other than a couple of 0.0% alcohol free becks - i'm feeling amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to another week off it and work my way up to a month


Well done .............a day at a time m8 ...............a day at a time


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Well done .............a day at a time m8 ...............a day at a time


Thats the plan Rep.

Best thing I have noticed so far - is my sleep and mornings.

The sleep I am getting at the moment seems so much deeper/better.

Waking up the next day to go to work I'm fresh and ready to go, think I woke up before my alarm each morning.

Really am wondering if I will drink again, maybe special occasions? Maybe birthdays? Maybe not.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well im now off the booze 3 weeks and 3 days and as i was sayin in the thread at the start i wont touch it until xmas.

Dont miss it all,,,,no hangovers and as said im up before my alarm goes off.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Katy said:


> Still sober and plan to never drink agaim  My life and health is just so much better without it...it's just not worth drinking.


Totally agree, feel so much better. Not had one now since dec 23rd 2011 and don't think I will again.

Plus I'm a right winker when I'm drunk so my family/friends are happier as well.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Thats the plan Rep.
> 
> Best thing I have noticed so far - is my sleep and mornings.
> 
> ...


If you go back on it you just start where you left off Im afraid ..it only gets worse never better.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Well im now off the booze 3 weeks and 3 days and as i was sayin in the thread at the start i wont touch it until xmas.
> 
> Dont miss it all,,,,no hangovers and as said im up before my alarm goes off.


So why ruin a good xmas with alcohol :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mez said:


> Totally agree, feel so much better. Not had one now since dec 23rd 2011 and don't think I will again.
> 
> Plus I'm a right [email protected] when I'm drunk so my family/friends are happier as well.


Most are m8


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Thats the plan Rep.
> 
> Best thing I have noticed so far - is my sleep and mornings.
> 
> ...


Whenever I think back to the hazey sh!t feeling in the morning, any desire to drink disappears! The difference is incredible. I value every morning that I wake up with a clear head after a really good nights sleep. I also wake up at a decent time in the morning and beat the alarm everytime - it's great knowing that my body and brain have had the full amount of necessary sleep.



Mez said:


> Totally agree, feel so much better. Not had one now since dec 23rd 2011 and don't think I will again.
> 
> Plus I'm a right winker when I'm drunk so my family/friends are happier as well.


That's good going. I aimge after all that time the idea of another drink seems stupid?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Was trying to stay if the ale until xmas but I failed once again

went 15 days without drinking then got bored because it was my week of work and had f-all to do so I ended up buying a bottle of jd and a few cans.

I Didn't even remember the night,downed the half bottle of jd,had 2 cans then was ****ed and just fell asleep.

then the next day I was bored once again,friend came around and I ended up going to the pub,didn't even really want to drink but I just needed to get out of the house for a bit,ended up staying up till 5am and having a ****ty night.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> Was trying to stay if the ale until xmas but I failed once again
> 
> went 15 days without drinking then got bored because it was my week of work and had f-all to do so I ended up buying a bottle of jd and a few cans.
> 
> ...


I think that bordem is a huge trigger for drinking. If I foresee a weekend or evening where I could be bored I plan things in advance to ensure that I won't be. It's working so far.

Do you plan on staying off it again now?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think that bordem is a huge trigger for drinking. If I foresee a weekend or evening where I could be bored I plan things in advance to ensure that I won't be. It's working so far.
> 
> Do you plan on staying off it again now?


yeh I am going to try again,I hardly ever drink any way only like once to once every other week but when I drink I drink too much,smoke and take other drugs.and have like 3 day comedown of it (still feel tired and depressed now from fridays drinking)

I think what makes it difficult for me is the fact that I work a week on week of and the only activity my friends really do is drink.

It comes to my week off and besides going to the gym now and then (I go the gym to do kickboxing,I do my weight lifting at home) I am normally stuck in with nothing to do other than lift weights, play on the computer or read and after about 3-4 days of that I get bored.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> yeh I am going to try again,I hardly ever drink any way only like once to once every other week but when I drink I drink too much,smoke and take other drugs.and have like 3 day comedown of it (still feel tired and depressed now from fridays drinking)
> 
> I think what makes it difficult for me is the fact that I work a week on week of and the only activity my friends really do is drink.
> 
> It comes to my week off and besides going to the gym now and then (I go the gym to do kickboxing,I do my weight lifting at home) I am normally stuck in with nothing to do other than lift weights, play on the computer or read and after about 3-4 days of that I get bored.


Is there nothing else that you can think of doing? Taking up an acitivty that gets you out of the house? Or a project to take on or something? E.g. my neighbour buys old cars and does them up to sell on which keeps him busy during depessening or boring time.

The sort of projects I take on are girly and creative but they suit me and keep me busy, espeically during weekends e.g. I made a bed throw this weekend and next weekend I'm making homemade christmas crackers, cards and a christmas cake. Obviously that doesn't appeal to the majority of people on this forum but it appeals to my interests so is there anything that you can think of to keep yourself busy?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> yeh I am going to try again,I hardly ever drink any way only like once to once every other week but when I drink I drink too much,smoke and take other drugs.and have like 3 day comedown of it (still feel tired and depressed now from fridays drinking)
> 
> I think what makes it difficult for me is the fact that I work a week on week of and the only activity my friends really do is drink.
> 
> It comes to my week off and besides going to the gym now and then (I go the gym to do kickboxing,I do my weight lifting at home) I am normally stuck in with nothing to do other than lift weights, play on the computer or read and after about 3-4 days of that I get bored.


You need a man project. get a spares or repairs motobike or car n fix it. something cool like a 2 stroke dirt bike or a old classic car  . or if you cant use a spanner then build a shed or something :/


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Katy said:


> Is there nothing else that you can think of doing?


Seriously no there isn't much I can even think of what interests me.

I get bored very easily and have done since I was a little kid.

Things would probably be a bit different if I had more friends whos lives didn't revolve around drugs.But I only have 2 of them,one lives out the way and doesn't come down here much and the other one is always skint and is a film freak and stays in most of the time with his gf.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a short attention span but im never bored! go for a drive, go for a walk, get a dog go pick girls up in tescos. loads of stuff you could be doing!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> You need a man project. get a spares or repairs motobike or car n fix it. something cool like a 2 stroke dirt bike or a old classic car  . or if you cant use a spanner then build a shed or something :/


I cant stand diy. i'm more of a thinking man than a hands on man.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im a thinking man never got my hands dirty in my life until I fixed one motor bike and own two classic cars one of which i have pretty much done up from scratch, quite enjoy this as a side thing to do. if you like using your brain then learn something and make a business out of it on ur weeks off. like i duno programming in C or anything!

or you could just procrastinate and drink beer


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I have a short attention span but im never bored! go for a drive, go for a walk, get a dog go pick girls up in tescos. loads of stuff you could be doing!


I think with me its not that I have a short attention span but that I need to much stimulation and that not many things seem to interest me.



Sambuca said:


> im a thinking man never got my hands dirty in my life until I fixed one motor bike and own two classic cars one of which i have pretty much done up from scratch, quite enjoy this as a side thing to do. if you like using your brain then learn something and make a business out of it on ur weeks off. like i duno programming in C or anything!
> 
> or you could just procrastinate and drink beer


Ive had my hands dirty a good few times,done an electrical installation course when I left school (ended up leaving at the very end) and passed a plastering apprenticeship HATED BOTH of them haha

and I dont want to drink,Im not even supposed to as I have a medical problem and I dont do it because I enjoy it but more because it pass's the time quicker than just watching tv


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to drink every day. Haven't drunk anything for two weeks now and I feel ten times better for it. So I've decided i`m going to keep the drinking for special occasions such as birthdays, Christmas etc instead of every weekend.

It`s also SO much easier if you can get a non-alcoholic beer down the pub with your mates rather than having a coke or soft drink as it tastes near enough the same and you dont feel like you're missing out. Also if you're staying in and getting bored and wanting to drink stock up on some Becks Blue or other non-alcohol beer and it tastes just as good if you have it ice cold.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> Seriously no there isn't much I can even think of what interests me.
> 
> I get bored very easily and have done since I was a little kid.
> 
> Things would probably be a bit different if I had more friends whos lives didn't revolve around drugs.But I only have 2 of them,one lives out the way and doesn't come down here much and the other one is always skint and is a film freak and stays in most of the time with his gf.


If you need intellectual stimulation perhaps taking up an academic course would be of use? I've always loved taking courses because I like using my brain and developing new skills & knowledge. And with courses you meet new people too. It's not really the same but I've felt understimulated recently and so started reading a book on psychopaths that discusses variuous sceientific studies. I'm into psychology so it interests me and it's great to be learning again! I'm also taking a free business course next week which I'm actually looking forward to because I enjoy being part of workshops, learning and meeting new people.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I just stumbled accross this thread. I have quit drinking too. I used to drink 100+ units a week. I stopped about 5 weeks ago when I started weight lifting. I think that the weight training has given me the focus to quit.

I didn't have an issue when I was drunk - it made me happy at the time, it was the day after I had been drinking. Low mood, depression, short temper etc. This made me want to drink more, so I was stuck in a.viscous circle!

Paul.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Katy said:


> If you need intellectual stimulation perhaps taking up an academic course would be of use? I've always loved taking courses because I like using my brain and developing new skills & knowledge. And with courses you meet new people too. It's not really the same but I've felt understimulated recently and so started reading a book on psychopaths that discusses variuous sceientific studies. I'm into psychology so it interests me and it's great to be learning again! I'm also taking a free business course next week which I'm actually looking forward to because I enjoy being part of workshops, learning and meeting new people.


yeh Ive thought about this,think I will have to have a little look on what's out there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> yeh Ive thought about this,think I will have to have a little look on what's out there.


Awesome. In the past I've checked the courses at the local uni's and colleges. The colleges sometimes offer free courses too.

The advantage as well is meeting people who don't just spend time drinking and taking drugs; the mere fact they're studying part-time shows that they do other things too.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Paul R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just stumbled accross this thread. I have quit drinking too. I used to drink 100+ units a week. I stopped about 5 weeks ago when I started weight lifting. I think that the weight training has given me the focus to quit.
> 
> ...


Sounds almost the same as me, the beer gave me a beer belly as well, im a small guy and it just looked so wrong!


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Same here. Starting to get a bit of a belly. I'm 6'1" tall though, so not that noticeable.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

well that's 11 days now and going strong

thought I'd really want a beer with so much football on but having a pint of ginger beer followed by a couple of alcohol free Becks blue and feel very fresh going to bed.

have also found I am a lot happier at the moment. Keep strong guys, this thread/forum had helped me


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I am on day 68 now.... just 14 days until I sin on my all inclusive holiday though :devil2: :whistling:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i keep on craving a beer but stop myself from having one .. pretty proud of myself i am as i use to have to have a couple beers every day and when i was the age of 16 i use to drink every Friday and Saturday night every weekend up until the age of 21 . .. but since i have joined the gym i have been focusing more on training and karate and working flat out .. January 2013 my new year resolution is gonna be to try and stay alcohol free for a year! it will be hard but i reckon i can do it!

scoobs


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Has any one used or been prescribed Campral/Acamprosate for their drinking issues?


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

have had the odd low alcohol beer this week (4 in total) and didn't even finish them!

drinking alcohol free beers at weekend but find them gassy after 4 bottles - 3 weeks so far


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

I find becks blue is in of the nicer alcohol free beers.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

told my self I wasnt drinking again and ended up having 6cans and 4 bottles on wednesday and about 8 drinks on saturday when I went out for a meal

One thing i have learnt from this though is that its the cocaine what fcks me up for days not the booze,didn't even get a hang over when I drank on them days.

sayign that I still need to try to stop it as its messing up my diet


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my god. How can you people torture yoursevles like this? Alcohol is a poison! Stay away


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's so much more to it than staying away mate, unfortunately.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

had my first drinks in over a month this weekend...totally funked me up and I felt sh!t for the whole weekend...

Not drinking is easy. It's having one drink and not having anymore.

So...I`m definitely going to try and stop drinking apart from special occasions (birthdays, christmas etc)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

had my first drink in 9 weeks yesterday. I was planning on drinking every couple of weeks from now on but think im going to carry on not drinking at all messes my diet and training up too much.


----------



## Dredphil (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to binge drink loads and had to write off several days due to some hell hangovers. Now I hardly drink, sometimes 2 months without a single sip of alcohol and I don't miss it at all. I feel good every day and can now enjoy a relaxing drink or two at home and not get out of control. It really helped loosing that extra flab and can focus on training 100% now.

I have to add that the birth of my daughter made it much easier for me to stop boozing...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's been 3 months yesterday for me  The longest since I first picked up a drink aged 12! I'm sort of bracing myself for Christmas and New Year; taking each day as it comes and trying not to put any pressure on myself.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> It's been 3 months yesterday for me  The longest since I first picked up a drink aged 12! I'm sort of bracing myself for Christmas and New Year; taking each day as it comes and trying not to put any pressure on myself.


Im so proud of you babe!!!

Having chatted to you in the dark days and now seing this is very inspirational


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Im so proud of you babe!!!
> 
> Having chatted to you in the dark days and now seing this is very inspirational


Thanks hun  Yeah we've shared how dark that place can be and how difficult it is to get out of. 3 months just doesn't seem very long! It feels like I've been sober for twice that! The big test now is Christmas and seeing family


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun  Yeah we've shared how dark that place can be and how difficult it is to get out of. 3 months just doesn't seem very long! It feels like I've been sober for twice that! The big test now is Christmas and seeing family


Dont you think you could go back to having the odd drink? or is it something you totally want to avoid.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Katy said:


> It's been 3 months yesterday for me  The longest since I first picked up a drink aged 12! I'm sort of bracing myself for Christmas and New Year; taking each day as it comes and trying not to put any pressure on myself.


what irish beast said, congrats, staying off alcohol is one of the hardest things..suffered from liver problems when i was around 21, but unfortunate can never give up drinking, but have cut the amount of days during the week i drink down...if i didnt train then id be a proper alcho, which is probaly why my parents dont mind me taking aas, as they seen what i was like before.....keep up the good working


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun  Yeah we've shared how dark that place can be and how difficult it is to get out of. 3 months just doesn't seem very long! It feels like I've been sober for twice that! The big test now is Christmas and seeing family


Im thinking about trying to give up in the new year but my god its tough. Problem is Ive got bad on the coke again which is triggered by booze. Had chest pain all day today which is worrying.

Something will have to give but I dont know where to start


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Im thinking about trying to give up in the new year but my god its tough. Problem is Ive got bad on the coke again which is triggered by booze. Had chest pain all day today which is worrying.
> 
> Something will have to give but I dont know where to start


You would probably have to totally stop being around people that sniff coke, that is what i had to do stop seeing my mates that sniff Mkat or i would never have managed to stop.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

kingdale said:


> You would probably have to totally stop being around people that sniff coke, that is what i had to do stop seeing my mates that sniff Mkat or i would never have managed to stop.


Im the one that does the coke! the rest rarely bother


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Im the one that does the coke! the rest rarely bother


You will feel so much better if you knock it on the head mate. I didnt realise how bad it all was until i quit and look back and think wtf was I playing at. Do sometimes stuggle still on a weekend though sat at home after being out all weekend in the past.


----------



## Dredphil (Dec 4, 2012)

And of course good luck bro!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Dont you think you could go back to having the odd drink? or is it something you totally want to avoid.


Nope I dont. I got sober at the end of July and stayed 100% sober for a month. But then, as with most relapses...I became complacent and thought that I'd be able to have the odd drink. I managed that for a few weeks without any drama, and then bang, major relapse. After which followed a detox that was a hell that I could never have imagined! Once sober again I discussed it with my key worker who explained that a relapse happens before your know it; it starts happening in the background and can take a few weeks before you fully relapse..I had basically gone into denial by thinking that I could have just a few drinks and from that point on I was a ticking time bomb.

So even if I had one drink at Christmas I could guaruntee that whilst I could stop on that occasion...it would only be the beginning of a relapse. And the fear of what a full relapse is like and my fear of a detox is what's keeping me sober at the moment.



barsnack said:


> what irish beast said, congrats, staying off alcohol is one of the hardest things..suffered from liver problems when i was around 21, but unfortunate can never give up drinking, but have cut the amount of days during the week i drink down...if i didnt train then id be a proper alcho, which is probaly why my parents dont mind me taking aas, as they seen what i was like before.....keep up the good working


Yeah I can relate actually. I had elements of a drink problem for years but my job, like your training, prevented it from reaching full force; I was functioning. After I quit my job my drink problem truely gained momentum because I didn't have to be sober for work anymore!



Irish Beast said:


> Im thinking about trying to give up in the new year but my god its tough. Problem is Ive got bad on the coke again which is triggered by booze. Had chest pain all day today which is worrying.
> 
> Something will have to give but I dont know where to start


That's actually quite significant progress if you're thinking about giving up! I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im also thinking about ordering some coke cos Im in a bad mood!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Im also thinking about ordering some coke cos Im in a bad mood!


your in liverpool, so am aye, want to go halfwards...had mushrooms last nite for first time, kinda sums my life up at the min


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.dryathlon.org.uk/

Why not give up for charity?

they have a team section... maybe we could get a Uk-M team

I am stopping again in Jan..


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Im the one that does the coke! the rest rarely bother


Snap when I get on it, its me!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

well my drinking over christmas has turned into a proper binge! roll on January


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dbaird said:


> well my drinking over christmas has turned into a proper binge! roll on January


Why January? Why prolong it if you're not enjoying it?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Why January? Why prolong it if you're not enjoying it?


because its really not good for me, I am still drinking now since going the pub at 1pm... was a free bar too so i didn't hold back!

plus will be on a cycle and want to get the most of it.. doing a recomp


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

dbaird said:


> because its really not good for me, I am still drinking now since going the pub at 1pm... was a free bar too so i didn't hold back!
> 
> plus will be on a cycle and want to get the most of it.. doing a recomp


Would it not make sense to stop the boozing properly before going on cycle?


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

hi mate, hope you find a solution to giving up the booze! my mate who i work with used to be a contractor and was earning approx. £500 per week, and in 6 years, he worked out that he spent £36.000 on booze and junk food from nights out, imagine if he'd saved that?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Best of luck to everyone over the Xmas break. Stay strong, stay safe.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Best of luck to everyone over the Xmas break. Stay strong, stay safe.


So far so good...just enjoyed some alcohol free champagne that actually tastes pretty damn good


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> So far so good...just enjoyed some alcohol free champagne that actually tastes pretty damn good


Nice one Katy. All good here too. Although diet has gone to pot!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

365 days without a drink today !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mez said:


> 365 days without a drink today !


Well done!


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Well thats me back drinking - all be it only about 2-3 pints once or twice a week.

Overall I am very happy, it was a different story months ago when I first started reading this thread - I then plucked up the courage to admit I have a problem and now am a lot happier.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

had a couple of drinks on christmas night (first time in months)

boxing day i realised just how much i hate the stuff now

happy to say i won't be touching a drop on new years eve, can't beat the feeling of waking up feeling fresh


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> So far so good...just enjoyed some alcohol free champagne that actually tastes pretty damn good


Where did you find that ?


----------



## jonesy76 (Feb 22, 2010)

Take my hat of to anyone who quits drinking or smoking takes will power !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Where did you find that ?


We bought it online from The Wine Society (you have to become a member). There's two that I have; Chardonney Springs which I have instead of white wine...it's only £2.50 a bottle and really low in calories and then some fake Champagne that Lorian bought for me. It tastes just like champagne and was great to drink as much of it as I wanted  It really did help me through Christmas and New Year because it felt like I could still treat myself


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> We bought it online from The Wine Society (you have to become a member). There's two that I have; Chardonney Springs which I have instead of white wine...it's only £2.50 a bottle and really low in calories and then some fake Champagne that Lorian bought for me. It tastes just like champagne and was great to drink as much of it as I wanted  It really did help me through Christmas and New Year because it felt like I could still treat myself


Oh cool. Will check that out thanks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mez said:


> 365 days without a drink today !


Well done! Quite an achievement

2 days without a drink today! First milestone will be a week for me!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

You'll feel great when you do it. But everyone will call you a boring sod, I had more pressure off my mrs and family to have a drink at Xmas/new year than my mates.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Well done! Quite an achievement
> 
> 2 days without a drink today! First milestone will be a week for me!


Well done! It's hopefully the first of many milestones! It does get easier by the way! I found that alcohol gradually losened it's grip over me as each day passed.



Mez said:


> You'll feel great when you do it. But everyone will call you a boring sod, I had more pressure off my mrs and family to have a drink at Xmas/new year than my mates.


That's a real shame. Everyone was rooting for me this Christmas and some doubted me (which just gave me more determination) but no one wanted me to fail!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

iv just recently come out of the priory (for the second time) for addiction therepy, and I was only consuming on avearge 30 units a week, but i was a serious binger, could not have a drink for few weeks, then drink constant for 3-4 days. got help when it started affecting my job. i was told i cant drink in moderation because im an alcoholic, i didnt beleive this for ****, so I left the first time, had a couple of drinks occasionally, but within 6 weeks i was worse than before and back in therepy. now I know that I cant drink at all, which is a frieghtening prospect, but will give me a better quality of life, as I understand how progressive alcoholism is, can kill people quick aswell, iv seen it first hand. those that really have problems with their alcohol consumption should consider is it worth it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

icamero1 said:


> iv just recently come out of the priory (for the second time) for addiction therepy, and I was only consuming on avearge 30 units a week, but i was a serious binger, could not have a drink for few weeks, then drink constant for 3-4 days. got help when it started affecting my job. i was told i cant drink in moderation because im an alcoholic, i didnt beleive this for ****, so I left the first time, had a couple of drinks occasionally, but within 6 weeks i was worse than before and back in therepy. now I know that I cant drink at all, which is a frieghtening prospect, but will give me a better quality of life, as I understand how progressive alcoholism is, can kill people quick aswell, iv seen it first hand. those that really have problems with their alcohol consumption should consider is it worth it?


I met a few people during recovery last year who would dinge drink...and it very quickly turns into more and more frequent binge drinking until it's constant (I'm a prime example of that) so it's great that you sought help. I enquired about the Priory but my family couldn't summon the funds unfortunately.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

thank god my private health insurance covered both treatments. it helped me so much, even though i have relapsed a couple of times, thats down to me not admitting my powerlessness over addiction. but I have a good sponser now who is gona work the 12 steps with me. if you havnt got a sponser, or dont go meetings I would really encourage it. i hated it for ages but it works for so many people


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

icamero1 said:


> thank god my private health insurance covered both treatments. it helped me so much, even though i have relapsed a couple of times, thats down to me not admitting my powerlessness over addiction. but I have a good sponser now who is gona work the 12 steps with me. if you havnt got a sponser, or dont go meetings I would really encourage it. i hated it for ages but it works for so many people


Ah yeah, health insurance. We don't have that. Yeah I forgot that the priory uses the 12 steps approach.

I used addaction and attended some of their groups which helped initially... and I ahve a friend I met there which helps. I now just see a key worker every few weeks. To be honest, the support has been lacking due to the service being very unreliable yet I managed it on my own really with my partners' support. At the end of the day, the change essentially has to come from within and can't be made by other people, but of course the support helps. I made some signifiant changes in my life last year and after the hell of a badly managed detox I seem to have turned a big corner. The memory of the detox certainly helps keep me on the straight and narrow and the changes I've made to my self perception and lifestyle have been big factors.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"One drink is too many & a 100 is never enough" Something like that isn't it...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> "One drink is too many & a 100 is never enough" Something like that isn't it...


Yes, except some people have a different understanding of it. I used to think that it meant that one drink causes someone to suddenly binge but in fact some people can just have one but it triggers a relapse over the course of a few weeks/months. And with others, one drink does result in a full blown relapse at that time.

Nice blue footed booby btw! :laugh:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Well done! Quite an achievement
> 
> 2 days without a drink today! First milestone will be a week for me!


Ditto... 3rd night without as much as a sniff tonight....

Saw a TV programme over Xmas which said 'if your Doctor asks how much you drink and in your head you half the amount before telling the Doctor.. then you got a problem....'

I did exactly that at a NHS healthcheck in Dec... so decided Ill indulge at weekends only....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

When I told my Doc that I drink hundreds of units in a weekend I could tell she was shocked!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Havent had in 2 years 5 days..

Used to drink alot on weekends dont miss it at all


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't drink at all any more. I find nothing good comes from it and if people find me boring because of it then so be it.

Anyway, empty calories that make me feel like crap and has a negative effect on my training lifestyle is not my idea of fun.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

liftmore said:


> Don't drink at all any more. I find nothing good comes from it and if people find me boring because of it then so be it.
> 
> Anyway, empty calories that make me feel like crap and has a negative effect on my training lifestyle is not my idea of fun.


Same here.. Friday nights i puke because i push my body to its limits while others do it because they ****ed and destroying their body's in the process:banghead:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

liftmore said:


> Don't drink at all any more. I find nothing good comes from it and if people find me boring because of it then so be it.
> 
> Anyway, empty calories that make me feel like crap and has a negative effect on my training lifestyle is not my idea of fun.


This is how I see drinking these days waste of time money and all my efforts


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

constantbulk said:


> This is how I see drinking these days waste of time money and all my efforts


Agreed.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Im off the booze for January... for the rest of the year i am going to try to minimise my intake for my health, wealth and pursuit of lean muscle!


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

me three, was drinking like mad past few months at the weekend as its was xmas etc, but now just take it east, dont need to drink loads on nite out, just a little to keep composure


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Until New year (1/1/2013) I managed a year without alcohol completely, and now I have started again I feel Im a more sensible drinker, its sometimes worthwhile having time off of alcohol, one to lower your tolerance and two to make you know you can have a good time without it. Im not sure if my gains were increased by not drinking or if they were not affected at all, seeing as ive never drank much, Im now at the point were I need around 7 units in a night to get quite drunk, which is perfect for me really, without it being excessive or really harmful.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Until New year (1/1/2013) I managed a year without alcohol completely, and now I have started again I feel Im a more sensible drinker, its sometimes worthwhile having time off of alcohol, one to lower your tolerance and two to make you know you can have a good time without it. Im not sure if my gains were increased by not drinking or if they were not affected at all, seeing as ive never drank much, Im now at the point were I need around 7 units in a night to get quite drunk, which is perfect for me really, without it being excessive or really harmful.


If you dont mind me asking, why did you choose to drink again? Do you enjoy the effects of alcohol?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I Only enjoy it when I have it in moderation and with food, that's when I usually have it, so the effects are not as strong, I'm quite intolerant to alcohol, so I can be sick quite easily. Overall, the reason I tarted again, honestly is the taste of the drinks, it gets a bit boring after a whole year, drinking diet coke, squash or water, when going out with your friends, especially as I've turned 18 now. I'll probably have another year off after this one.


----------



## Jack3dLegal (Nov 26, 2012)

Booze is not really my thing, it gets old after a while. Heavy booze is a not good at all for your brain, makes lines and ruin your health.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive just worked out on this http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/tips-and-tools/drink-diary/

that on boxing night I consumed

34.8 units

3085 calories

No wonder my weightlifting goals arnt as good as they should be.......


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Is anyone else who has stopped drinking getting fed up of drinking just coke or lemonade?

Asda are selling 0% Bavaria beer 4 bottles for £1. Makes it feel like your joining in when everyone else is drinking.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

fossman said:


> Is anyone else who has stopped drinking getting fed up of drinking just coke or lemonade?
> 
> Asda are selling 0% Bavaria beer 4 bottles for £1. Makes it feel like your joining in when everyone else is drinking.


I usually drink Chardonney Springs (a non alcohol alternative to wine) and some fake chamagne I found. Also, lightly sparkling elderflower is nice. Ooo, and becks blue.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

At one point in my life whilst training without a doubt every weekend I'd go out and party from Friday-Sunday drinking absolutely daft amounts of alcohol, my strength always stayed the same and sometimes got worse! so glad I've stopped it all now


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Have battled it ten years

3 days clean and sober today, need to do it for myself primaraly to give my 2 kids a good life.

Good thread


----------



## jamesthompson (Dec 12, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> Ive just worked out on this http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/tips-and-tools/drink-diary/
> 
> that on boxing night I consumed
> 
> ...


3000 calories in one night, Jesus! Is that sugary lagers then or just alcholol high-calorie generally?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jamesthompson said:


> 3000 calories in one night, Jesus! Is that sugary lagers then or just alcholol high-calorie generally?


Low the alchol content the higher the sugar. Spirits are massively lower in cals compared to lager.

Lager around 200cals per pint.

Gin about 35cals per 25ml

Could explain in more detail about the process but i bet no one cares lols


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Ugh hungover, may quit the booze ;-)


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Quick update from me, but i quit smoking and drinking at the same time in june 2012. Didn't touch anything until christmas day when i was over my in laws house. Had 5 green can carlsbergs 4% stuff and 8 roll ups and came home with splitting headache. Was leaning over the toilet back home :lol: Body had completely adjusted to having no beer, would normally drink twice that much before i quit in june. Haven't touched anything since christmas day. Even new years was spent tea total :thumbup1:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't really drink, but was just wondering what you guys do/use to deal with your cravings?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't really drink, but was just wondering what you guys do/use to deal with your cravings?


I obsess about my next hobby, be it cars, Home cinema or photography.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't really drink, but was just wondering what you guys do/use to deal with your cravings?


For an addict, the cravings eventually cease but the psychological desire remains. To be honest though, I don't even really think about it unless something happens that is associated with alcohol e.g. a celebration, a summer bbq where automatically I think of champas or beer. In those situations I've found some really nice alternatives; rose, fake champagne and white wine along with becks blue. So whenever I want to partake in celebratory drinks I have my alternatives to join in with.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I have now gone over a year without booze (anniversary was 12 February).

Still get loads of grief off people wanting to know why I no longer drink.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've just got to the holiday cottage in Cornwall with my wife and 2 friends, really tempted to have a few beers!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> I've just got to the holiday cottage in Cornwall with my wife and 2 friends, really tempted to have a few beers!


Where in Cornwall?

Its almost been 6 months for me...no way I'll ruin it. Some have asked if I'll drink on wedding day...and the answer's 'no', it's not worth it...drink never is.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Where in Cornwall?
> 
> Its almost been 6 months for me...no way I'll ruin it. Some have asked if I'll drink on wedding day...and the answer's 'no', it's not worth it...drink never is.


Nr Looe, off to St Ives tomorrow. Nah I won't have one, don't want to undo all the hard work. Nice one Katy, you come across a lot happier more bubbly in your posts. I know I'll only regret it if I have a drink.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Nr Looe, off to St Ives tomorrow. Nah I won't have one, don't want to undo all the hard work. Nice one Katy, you come across a lot happier more bubbly in your posts. I know I'll only regret it if I have a drink.


Ooo, I'm near st Ives  thank you...I am unbelievably much happier...its quite amazing how everything iv always wanted is now possible 

Your attitude is great...really glad you're not going to buckle


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ooo, I'm near st Ives  thank you...I am unbelievably much happier...its quite amazing how everything iv always wanted is now possible
> 
> Your attitude is great...really glad you're not going to buckle


I love St Ives, such a lovely place. I'll wave like a mad man when I'm there, keep an eye out for me, I'll have a black lab in tow.

June 11th was last time I had a drink


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats for being sober that long Mate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> I love St Ives, such a lovely place. I'll wave like a mad man when I'm there, keep an eye out for me, I'll have a black lab in tow.
> 
> June 11th was last time I had a drink


Wow, I didn't realise it ahd been that long! That's fantastic! Congrats :thumb:

I'll keep an eye out for ya


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

DaveMCFC said:


> Congrats for being sober that long Mate!





Katy said:


> Wow, I didn't realise it ahd been that long! That's fantastic! Congrats :thumb:
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for ya


Thanks guys, just been for a morning jog with the dog to make way for some of the over eating that's bound to take place later on today!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

3 weekends without booze

feel great for it

although still get that friday/saturday blues when everyone is getting p!ssed apart from me - I just think to myself they'll have a hangover from hell tomorrow

I'll be feeling fresh as a daisy


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Quick drop in to see how everyone is doing.

So, how goes it ??

I see this thread is being filled with more faces which can only be a good thing 

I did drink over the Christmas but only on the 4 occasions. They did however happen to be the main days (Chrimbo Eve, Day, NYE and New Years Day) which sounds terrible as those are the main family days, but I wasn't drinking in their company and didn't touch anything until after my family duties were done which kept the peace. Although they do recognise that I'm no longer that person any more, it is hard to get rid of a reputation once earned so I thought it best to abstain completely amongst them.

My last drink was New Years Day and the next one won't be until April when I'm at a wedding. I never claimed to be quitting altogether simply taking control of my life, but drinking once every 3 or 4 months is all I allow myself so I almost have any way.

Best of luck in your personal journeys and keep up the good work peeps :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work, my original plan was to give up drinking until we finish building our house. Just got back from a week in Cornwall, was tempted to have a few beers, but didn't give in. I'm now considering giving it up altogether.



Thatcca said:


> Quick drop in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> So, how goes it ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Quick drop in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> So, how goes it ??
> 
> ...


Iv been sober for just under 6 months now  my life is just indescribably better since quitting; motivated, focussed, happier, improved physique and achieving my business and personal goals.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Katy said:


> Iv been sober for just under 6 months now  my life is just indescribably better since quitting; motivated, focussed, happier, improved physique and achieving my business and personal goals.


Pffft. Don't believe a word of that!


----------



## jme-rst (Jul 25, 2011)

Managed to read through quite alot of the pages,but decided to jump through to the end,saw alot of positive comments and plenty of different peoples accounts. Drink is a tough nut to crack and can be your best friend or your worst enemy or a mixture of both IMO.I dont know if this will help anyone but id be happy to share my experiences with alcohol.

I started drinking when i was 16 purely out of boredom (lived in a quiet village). wasnt drinking mega amounts,just getting messy with friends,drinking stubbies through a straw lol.about 6 months later i had my own place and more freedom than id ever dreamed of,i started going out to clubs and pubs and was putting away 8 or so pints 4-5 nights a week.Ended up moving in with a m8 and started drinking daily,we would share a 24 case of lager everyday with ease among other things.I never thought of it as a problem and it just became normal to me "to drink",it just became a part of my life.

When i was around 18-19 i had to go to the docs for some reason or other and had blood tests and the doc wasnt particularly happy with the results,THC was off the scale and he asked if i was a drinker,He told me if i carried on like i was i wouldn't get to 30. This didnt really register and i carried on without a care in the world.

Fast forward a couple of years and when i got to my lowest point (on reflection now).

After work i would get 2 or 3 of the larger bottles of beer for the trip home (i was a passenger).At home would be 10-12 cans of lager and a 2 or 3 Litre bottle of cider,so a good 30+ units a day of alcohol,I happily consumed my beverages and plunged myself into oblivion,slept,got up and repeated the process to even more excess on weekends.If i wanted to treat myself id happily down a litre of whiskey with coke just sat watching the telly.

I had friends & family tell me allsorts,youre killing yourself etc etc and it never registered,i just laughed it off and made a joke out of it and carried on "as normal" (well to me anyway).

At around 24 i started suffering with really bad stomach pains,i couldnt eat without crippling pain and indigestion/heartburn and started being violently sick after my nights worth of alcohol,often resulting in blood.I persevered and just carried on doing my thing and drinking the same amounts,i was in denial that i had a problem and had been for a long time.

After around 12 months i went to the docs and he said i had multiple stomach ulcers he could feel and wanted me to have an endoscopy,he tried 4 times with seperate appointments,i never went,i was too scared of what they would tell me.Instead i chose to keep drinking and just buried the thoughts of what i was possibly doing to myself.A few months later after a particularly nasty episode while praying to the porcelain god i offered a good 4-5 full mouthfulls of blood and felt something give way in my stomach,i believe i had popped an ulcer but never had it checked.My drinking carried on the way it always had and i just shrugged it off and got hammered.

I then had a chance to go abroad so i did and i had to stay with my folks,i was on a drinking ban and it didnt take long until i had a full on breakdown without having my fix of nectar.I didnt touch a drop for 3 months and then moved out and then it began again althought to a smaller extent,i would justify to myself that it was ok because i was only drinking 5-6 cans a night but still everynight and i wasnt suffering from stomach pains anymore everything was ok.I then went from sporadically drinking lots to a little and tried everything in between but kept telling myself that im doing better because im drinking less,effectively lying to myself and selling it to myself that it was ok.

I messed up all my chances and came back to the uk and carried on drinking and the amounts went up to extremes again,and then something just clicked one day,i knew all along what i was doing was killing me and doing my health no good but i started to want to achieve things more,things id wanted to do but not achieved due to no money etc from spending out on drink,I started to cut down and drink less,it made me feel better and gave me more drive.

Last year i made a real push to do my driving test,something that was the bain of my life from the age of 17,and i told myself that when i passed i would stop drinking,i was still drinking near enough everyday and id put on quite alot of weight,id gone from 10 stone at 19 to 13+ stone and looking pretty chunky.

I started to get slimmer and feel better and i gradually started to drink less,I passed my driving test in november and put my car on the road in january this year and since then i have limited my drinking to no more than twice i week,I now tend to have a blowout on a saturday night and il typically drink 10-12 cans,i hate leaving any in the box as if i start on them the next day il want more so just tend to finish them off.

In the last 3 months ive gone down to 11 stone,i no longer feel bloated or look chubby,everyone i know has commented on how much better and healthier i look,I feel better in myself and am pretty damn happy.My partner and 2 kids have noticed the change and i feel alot better in body and in mind,its been hard and in no way do i think i have beaten it. The temptation is always there if ive had a stressfull day or whatever il feel the urge to buy a load of drink and drown the sorrows.

I think the term addiction is overused regarding alcohol,in my experience i would say it was more of a habit,if i went without i never suffered the shakes or anything but i did have terrible mood swings,i was just so used to drinking that it was hard to stop/break the habit,it was my daily routine for nigh on 11 years.Being honest with myself i don't think i will ever stop because i enjoy it,i like the feeling after a few beers that i can forget my stresses and problems and relax.At the moment im winning the battle and im the one in control,i dont know if it will be forever but il do my best to keep it up.I want to get into training for my summer holiday and im trying to occupy my thoughts with other things.I've found my sweet spot which for me is moderation and allowing myself 1 day to have my fix,for others it may be different because of the control and other factors but ive found what works for me.Telling yourself everday that you will not drink produces alot of stress IMO because you are constantly fighting with yourself,we are all different and face our problems differently,some will require a total ban etc and others sadly will never pull themselves out of the hole.

Im not looking for sympathy or well dones with my post,and it may have been quite troubling for some to read,i wrote this and delved deep into my own past and brought up things id rather forget in the hope that it may help someone that reads it. There is light at the end of the tunnel but i tell you this from my experience,You will not stop or take control of it until you are deadly serious with yourself,and i mean serious.Then you have a chance at taking control and changing your ways.

If anyone is in a bad place or needs to vent or even talk to someone they dont know,feel free to pm me,im not a qualified consultant or anything but ive had my own troubles and i dont judge,the offer is there.

Good luck to everyone in the struggle and the fight to find your own sweet spot whatever that may be.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## BPLRock (May 26, 2012)

Jamie, great post mate. Heartfelt honesty, well done for regaining control. Best of luck pal!


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been doing something similar mate.

I used todrink far to much, not as much now as I used to, I could quiet happily sit in on my own a sink a half bottle or several tins on a 'school night'. To much time living the student life. I would class myself as an alcoholic as I am not addicted, but I'm at the stage where I find my body shuts itself down when I drink to much - nights out, mid convo etc, I just nod off for 10 mins.

It has only started happening since I started training hard so I put it down to a mixture of the two. Obviously the training + drinking is taking its toll so one needs to go... No brainer in my eyes.

Since I got a new job and more serious about training I have found a release without getting drunk - and it hasn't bothered me, apart from my social life has slowed down.

I've managed to pretty much only drink at weekend and I have limited myself by only buying a 4 pack of lager which I'll drink with the mrs.

I have no intention of going T total because I have had it under control for a few months now.

Good thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Providence (Mar 12, 2013)

Have always had a problem with green dragon, i would not stop drinking it until i was literally tripping. I could sit the whole day on a bench with a bottle of milkshake, listening to trance music, or not get out of bed. I blame the absinthe its made out of. A better choice

Is vinegar of veg glycerine but it just doesn't feel the same. Man alcohol really does ruin everything, but simetimes in such a compelling way - for people who dont have the slightest problem with drink, thats 'why its a problem' and not a 'bad habit' for many, because we know it wont end well but we still feel compelled to do it. And you yourselves probably have a guilty pleasure like gambling or cheating, and the drinkers could simply go 'dont do it' ignorantly, but how would you feel then?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Alcohol comes from the Arabic Al Kohool or Al Ghoul. The first one refers to a process of distillation used in creating eye makeup and the second is like a spirit or demon (hence ghoul). Either way, both change the eyes you view the world with.

Funny isn't it that we call certain types of alcohol "spirits" and most folk generally regard gin as the one that makes them cry (for some reason). Stranger still is that Djinn in Arabic stands for invisible demons that exist in the spiritual form and love feeding on the emotions of humans.

The rabbit hole goes deep, there's a reason its available on every street and now you know why you feel half dead and drained when you wake up from sleep after a skin full...


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Difficult to do, good luck to anyone who tries.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

I drink only at special occasions and maybe an odd social pint here and there, had enough of it when I was in my teens... Don't regret doing this, saving a fortune and my body thanks me!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12016/8579817/Paul-Gascoigne-I-thought-I-was-going-to-die-in-rehabilitation


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to drink quite a bit, had a few cans every night then more than a few on weekend.

Felt pretty crap most of the time so cut it down to just weekends.

Decided at Christmas to try to do a year off, so I haven't touched any now since December 28th.

Feel great for it, sleeping so much better, losing weight and training harder.

Not looked back, think I should get through a year off it no problem, and to be honest I can't see why I would want to start it again.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

From age of 13 id probably never went longer than 2 weeks without a drink... Last year i had major wake up call which resulted in me stopping altogether.

Been off it now for 6 month and feeling great.id usually start each thurs night and not finish till monday at least...some of best nights of my life have been spent ****ed and high on allsorts of drugs but for me it was becoming a problem so it had to be knocked on the head.

Hard at first but 5 days a week at the gym and a good eating plan and im in better physical health and mentally in a better place than long time.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Haven't drunk alcohol in about 3 years, or smoked.

No reason really, just stopped as I didn't find it fun anymore, it was kind of like fake fun and everyone chatting **** for the sake of it lol. I wish I didn't because I'm not as close to my mates anymore and it was a right laugh but it's just not me I suppose.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've passed my 6 month mark which is a little milestone for me  I think the next 6 months will go quicker and then gradually it'll probably become less and less of an issue. At the moment I still go over the bad memories of last year which is quite unpleasant but I'm sure it's part of the process. Having had alcohol as such a big part of my life for so long there's definately some re-adjusting needed...my relationships have changed, issues keep arising and I've changed...but it's ALL for the better


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Katy said:


> I've passed my 6 month mark which is a little milestone for me  I think the next 6 months will go quicker and then gradually it'll probably become less and less of an issue. At the moment I still go over the bad memories of last year which is quite unpleasant but I'm sure it's part of the process. Having had alcohol as such a big part of my life for so long there's definately some re-adjusting needed...my relationships have changed, issues keep arising and I've changed...but it's ALL for the better


Know exactly what you mean about adjusting lol... Another thing is lately ive discovered my "real" mates who will phone and ask me out for game badmington/something to eat or just to catch up....seems a lot of my so called friends were nothing more than party buddies.. Although im sure that can work both ways.

Anyway well done on your milestone and like me im sure your purse(not that i have one) is a lot heavier due to not wasting it away on drink.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Know exactly what you mean about adjusting lol... Another thing is lately ive discovered my "real" mates who will phone and ask me out for game badmington/something to eat or just to catch up....seems a lot of my so called friends were nothing more than party buddies.. Although im sure that can work both ways.
> 
> Anyway well done on your milestone and like me im sure your purse(not that i have one) is a lot heavier due to not wasting it away on drink.


Yeah, I realisd a long time ago that certain 'friends' were not real friends in my eyes. The biggest adjustment has been a result of my increased self-esteem...I've become assertive and that has changed my relationships with loved ones. I needed to develop self esteen and assert myself and it's resulted in a healthier relationships but it has required adjustment.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I've not had a drink in weeks...not gonna lie when it comes to fridays or saturdays i crave a drink, but it's a great feeling waking up clear headed the next morning sober


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

I found the OPs original post most striking, I'm the same, love a tipple but especially so this last 5 years once I have "a" drink I just can't stop.... every time its like all logic turns off and the compulsion to drink takes over! I hate the damage it does to my training and nutrition, after a skin-full for the next 24-48 hours its like my body is unable to unlock energy and I fail at the gym... so it looks like I have to consider quitting totally now too.

It just hacks me off though, having quit smoking a few years ago and now drink, feel like everything fun in life is going  I'd love the odd double whiskey here and there but I have to accept that it seems thats just not possible for me, hell I can't even keep larger or spirits in the house because if its there it gets drank!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

well it's that time of the week again....the weekend has landed

here's to another sober (hopefully) weekend :beer: < ironic emotion right there lol


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> well it's that time of the week again....the weekend has landed
> 
> here's to another sober (hopefully) weekend :beer: < ironic emotion right there lol


These wkends are hard for me what with being bank holiday lol....on plus side my wee one took her first steps so my weekend should be eventfull and full of fun.????


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

Part of the reason i chucked the drink was for a wee boy, that will be me a year at the end of next month, dont miss it one bit!


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i used to be awful for drink, i used to drink all day on days off, and i'd have cans ready for after work ready in my bag with my sammichz, i decided to stop 6 years ago and haven't touched any other than the odd drink on xmas day, not even on my birthday, i also gave up smoking on new years day 2008 and it was so easy, it is the fear of quiting that puts u off and make u anxious, it was unbelievable how easy it was especially smoking


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think that drinking has a very strong element of habit...but just as you can get used to drinking every night/weekend etc and it being habit, it can become habit and normal not to drink every evening. Once I overcame the physical withdrawal I had to change my habit. Within just 2 weeks I found myself not thinking about having a drink...that habitual thinking had started to chang and now it jsut doesn't even occur to me!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I was back to my old ways this weekend.....

Woke up no idea how I got home, without my phone (£100) jacket (£120) and watch (£400) and spent £90 quid.

All I know is 20 minutes before club closing I blacked out. When the club closed I wandered off from my mates into town to get a taxi, and in the process managed to loose all that stuff. No idea where the fhk it could be. Was having a brilliant night and was in control untill I had that one drink too many just before closing.

I recall sitting on a doorstep for over an hour before getting a taxi, so I either left it on the doorstep, or left it in the taxi on the way home.

bahh.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Finally got to the point where i can drink and then go without for a few weeks. Pretty glad as i didnt want to stop for ever but also didnt want to go back to drinking multiple times a week.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Katy said:


> I think that drinking has a very strong element of habit...but just as you can get used to drinking every night/weekend etc and it being habit, it can become habit and normal not to drink every evening. Once I overcame the physical withdrawal I had to change my habit. Within just 2 weeks I found myself not thinking about having a drink...that habitual thinking had started to chang and now it jsut doesn't even occur to me!


agree 10000000% the drinking everyday was definitely habitual and the smoking was the same but with physical dependency, i smoked from 13years old until 24 and i had a bad chest while out jogging, with chest pains and i thought that's it i'm never smoking again, and that was it, it was so easy, i just pretended i had never smoked, and i didn't avoid situations where i could be tempted, and i never had a single urge to smoke, same with drinking, i really don't ever fancy it, and thinking about it just makes me not want it even more, i smelt my friends breath and general smell when he qwas hung over and it was rank lol..same with smoke, i can't believe i ever di dit to myself


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

lxm said:


> Well I was back to my old ways this weekend.....
> 
> Woke up no idea how I got home, without my phone (£100) jacket (£120) and watch (£400) and spent £90 quid.
> 
> ...


someone more than likely targeted you , they saw u had valuables on you and spiked ur drink, no other explanation


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> agree 10000000% the drinking everyday was definitely habitual and the smoking was the same but with physical dependency, i smoked from 13years old until 24 and i had a bad chest while out jogging, with chest pains and i thought that's it i'm never smoking again, and that was it, it was so easy, i just pretended i had never smoked, and i didn't avoid situations where i could be tempted, and i never had a single urge to smoke, same with drinking, i really don't ever fancy it, and thinking about it just makes me not want it even more, i smelt my friends breath and general smell when he qwas hung over and it was rank lol..same with smoke, i can't believe i ever di dit to myself


I smoked from 13 to 24 too!! I guit whilst coinciding it with it moving house and job which made it far easier to change the habit and losing all associations.

With drinking, I was addicted so the first hurdle was detox which was without a doubt the hardest thing I've had to edure. But then the long term challenge was changing the habit which, for many, is where they slip up but if you can change that habit and not stray back to old ways then it's fine...that's a challgne for life! I've had to make sure though that alcohol doesn't feature in my day to day life so my fiance doesn't drink in front of me and keeps alcohol outside of the house so that I don't ever stumble across it. I accptt it exists outside of my home when our for meals etc and I'll tolerate people drinking it in my home on the odd occasion e.g. my sister and boyfreind drank whilst they stayed for a few days, but I can't have it around on a daily basis because then that creates an environement where alcohol is part of my life and in my mind on a daily basis; I'd rather not be reminded of it it because it just makes it more difficult.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Had my first dry weekend in feck knows how long. Had recently got into the habit of getting through a bottle or two of whisky every week. Decided that I needed to give my body a break and am feeling good so far


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Katy said:


> I smoked from 13 to 24 too!! I guit whilst coinciding it with it moving house and job which made it far easier to change the habit and losing all associations.
> 
> With drinking, I was addicted so the first hurdle was detox which was without a doubt the hardest thing I've had to edure. But then the long term challenge was changing the habit which, for many, is where they slip up but if you can change that habit and not stray back to old ways then it's fine...that's a challgne for life! I've had to make sure though that alcohol doesn't feature in my day to day life so my fiance doesn't drink in front of me and keeps alcohol outside of the house so that I don't ever stumble across it. I accptt it exists outside of my home when our for meals etc and I'll tolerate people drinking it in my home on the odd occasion e.g. my sister and boyfreind drank whilst they stayed for a few days, but I can't have it around on a daily basis because then that creates an environement where alcohol is part of my life and in my mind on a daily basis; I'd rather not be reminded of it it because it just makes it more difficult.


must be something about that age and length of time lol?? but well done and congratulations!!!! it is also really nice that your fiance respects you and keeps it out of your way, i know a lot of selfish ppl would think otherwise and give u the "if u want to stop that bad u won't be bothered if it is in front of you" but it is so tough getting over addiction, i was addicted to dehydrocodeine tablets and that was physically awful to get through, smoking is something i can sit around and not be tempted, more than likely because of how serious the heath issues could be, and cancer in your thoughts is pretty off putting, but with alcohol i understand i didn't physically withdraw but i do get tempted, especially when friends turn uup at my house at 2am because they need somewhere to crash or they are avoiding going home, and they are begging you to have a drink with them or to celebrate a best friends pregnancy, small situations like that can have me on the edge of my seat contemplating..but so far, so good, a day at a time...i know they think it is harmless acting like that but i think it shows lack of respect, i wouldn't do it to them i wouldn't even call them if i was drunk, really good to hear ur fiance respects your wishes though  well done and keep it up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> must be something about that age and length of time lol?? but well done and congratulations!!!! it is also really nice that your fiance respects you and keeps it out of your way, i know a lot of selfish ppl would think otherwise and give u the "if u want to stop that bad u won't be bothered if it is in front of you" but it is so tough getting over addiction, i was addicted to dehydrocodeine tablets and that was physically awful to get through, smoking is something i can sit around and not be tempted, more than likely because of how serious the heath issues could be, and cancer in your thoughts is pretty off putting, but with alcohol i understand i didn't physically withdraw but i do get tempted, especially when friends turn uup at my house at 2am because they need somewhere to crash or they are avoiding going home, and they are begging you to have a drink with them or to celebrate a best friends pregnancy, small situations like that can have me on the edge of my seat contemplating..but so far, so good, a day at a time...i know they think it is harmless acting like that but i think it shows lack of respect, i wouldn't do it to them i wouldn't even call them if i was drunk, really good to hear ur fiance respects your wishes though  well done and keep it up!


Thank you  Congrats to you too!

There were a few 'discussions' to be hoenst about the drinking in front of me. For some time he did and it creaated incredible friction. From my perspective I'd fought tooth and nail to get sober and had a life long challenge to stay that way...alcohol could kill me...and it did come close to that, so why on earth would any loving partner want to risk that? We both perceive my addiction as an illness and have researched a fair bit to udnerstand the neuroligical differences in my brain and so we both understand my reaction to alcohol is very different to the majority, so with that in mind, we think it's best to do what we can to reduce the liklihood of relapse. I would personally prefer if he ddn't drink at all...but this is our compromise.

Many partners don't stop though and I think that often ends in two ways...the other one relapsing or them splitting. Most people who are determined to stay sober will make various big changes in their life, which may be keeping alcohol out of sight, leaving their partner etc. But when seen as a life or death situation those changes are understantably necessary.

Although you're not physically addicted to alcohol, I completely udnerstand that it makes it no easier to quit in a way! It is so engrained in our society and it has become the norm to drink regularly and in high quantities. You have to go against the grain if you choose not to let alcohol be such a big part of your life. ANd if I were you, I'd ask your friends not to push it on you...as you say, it's disrespectful and inconsiderate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> someone more than likely targeted you , they saw u had valuables on you and spiked ur drink, no other explanation


Dont think I was spiked... just went 'one over' my limit... One of my pals got a phonecall from a pub located in a completely different town today.. apparently my phone had turned up there today and they dont know how anyway he was the last number called on my phone so they rang him and let him know.. Just been and picked it up, jsut the watch and jacket still out standing.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Hello again everyone.

I've been off the site for six months. Long story - my wife's father died suddenly at the end of September. We were executors & sole beneficiaries, so we went from spending all our time sorting out his stuff to spending it all sorting out our house - getting it ready to sell so we can move into his place.

On the positive side, I've managed to stay off the pi$$ completely.

When I set out on this journey back in June, my intention was never to stop drinking completely, but to give it 6 months & see how I felt. By the time 6 months came, I was quite comfortable with the idea of being teetotal permanently. Even on Christmas day, I was more than happy with my pint of apple juice & fizzy water.

It's now coming up to 10 months, and I'm just happy to not have my life encumbered by my addictions anymore.

Well done to everybody else who's staying dry


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  Congrats to you too!
> 
> There were a few 'discussions' to be hoenst about the drinking in front of me. For some time he did and it creaated incredible friction. From my perspective I'd fought tooth and nail to get sober and had a life long challenge to stay that way...alcohol could kill me...and it did come close to that, so why on earth would any loving partner want to risk that? We both perceive my addiction as an illness and have researched a fair bit to udnerstand the neuroligical differences in my brain and so we both understand my reaction to alcohol is very different to the majority, so with that in mind, we think it's best to do what we can to reduce the liklihood of relapse. I would personally prefer if he ddn't drink at all...but this is our compromise.
> 
> ...


That is really great, it is one thing understanding the situation yourself but to have your partner understand and be respectful and so willing to help is awesome, and there is nothing healthier for a relationship than compromise  keep it up and congrats!! and i think i will have a chat to my friends, by younger brother is doing exactly what i did when i was growing up which is fine and his decision, but he is doing it with my best friends who are in their early 30's lol..my best friends mother said to him, look you are doing the same things now with the younger brother as you was 10 years ago with your best friend, every around you has grown up and moved on in life but ur stuck in time and living like a teenager still, i found it funny but it is still a but he seems happy as he is, but maybe something else is going on, maybe i should have another chat with him, he can turn up at 2am on a week day and it gets old real quick but he hasn't got to get up for anything, he is 33 lives at home and still has money off his parents for the weekend..but i love him  congratulations and good luck


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> That is really great, it is one thing understanding the situation yourself but to have your partner understand and be respectful and so willing to help is awesome, and there is nothing healthier for a relationship than compromise  keep it up and congrats!! and i think i will have a chat to my friends, by younger brother is doing exactly what i did when i was growing up which is fine and his decision, but he is doing it with my best friends who are in their early 30's lol..my best friends mother said to him, look you are doing the same things now with the younger brother as you was 10 years ago with your best friend, every around you has grown up and moved on in life but ur stuck in time and living like a teenager still, i found it funny but it is still a but he seems happy as he is, but maybe something else is going on, maybe i should have another chat with him, he can turn up at 2am on a week day and it gets old real quick but he hasn't got to get up for anything, he is 33 lives at home and still has money off his parents for the weekend..but i love him  congratulations and good luck


Thank you  and yes I agree...compromise is so important in relationships, as is support 

It sounds like your friend is having trouble growing up! He's staying an adolescent. Could be all sorts of reasons for it but must be quite frustrating to watch.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  and yes I agree...compromise is so important in relationships, as is support
> 
> It sounds like your friend is having trouble growing up! He's staying an adolescent. Could be all sorts of reasons for it but must be quite frustrating to watch.


Hahaha yeah it is frustrating, but he can't be told he is older than me, but it's his life, just wish he'd grow up, just a bit, his moaning about not having a girlfriend is the worst lol, constantly phones me up, normally drunk, asking whats wrong, i hint at he needs to grow up but he just seems to blame the women, every single one of them lol, he says there is suppose to be someone out there for everyone, and when i say "but you have to leave our small country town, get a job, and get out there in to the world " , he just says well others have meet girls at our local..i fell like banging my head against the wall, he is good looking, down to earth and has good qualifications, nice personality, yet he lives at home with his parents, has pocket money on weekends and rings his dad at all hours to pick him up because he is too drunk or lazy to walk, he really has the attitude of everything will come to him, and he doesn't need to earn it..his parents are easy on him buying him cigarettes and concert tickets but it isn't there fault, his ambition literally is to have sky tv, playstation and broadband in his bedroom and money for ciggies, drinks and he says he is happy and doesn't need anything else, i don't believe him, but he has nothing to be depressed about, he admits , why change anything?? iv'e got nearly everything i need and sooner or later a woman will want me lol ...sorry for going on but thanks for the chat


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> Hahaha yeah it is frustrating, but he can't be told he is older than me, but it's his life, just wish he'd grow up, just a bit, his moaning about not having a girlfriend is the worst lol, constantly phones me up, normally drunk, asking whats wrong, i hint at he needs to grow up but he just seems to blame the women, every single one of them lol, he says there is suppose to be someone out there for everyone, and when i say "but you have to leave our small country town, get a job, and get out there in to the world " , he just says well others have meet girls at our local..i fell like banging my head against the wall, he is good looking, down to earth and has good qualifications, nice personality, yet he lives at home with his parents, has pocket money on weekends and rings his dad at all hours to pick him up because he is too drunk or lazy to walk, he really has the attitude of everything will come to him, and he doesn't need to earn it..his parents are easy on him buying him cigarettes and concert tickets but it isn't there fault, his ambition literally is to have sky tv, playstation and broadband in his bedroom and money for ciggies, drinks and he says he is happy and doesn't need anything else, i don't believe him, but he has nothing to be depressed about, he admits , why change anything?? iv'e got nearly everything i need and sooner or later a woman will want me lol ...sorry for going on but thanks for the chat


He might find a woman who is interested but I'm not sure what sort of woman! I sure as hell wouldn't find that attractive! :laugh: It's easy to tell people to grow up though but I don't think they quite understand what that entails. I think it's only in hindsight that you can see what it entailed  I've also found that you can't instill ambition and determination in others...I guess he'll need to find his own way


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Sorry to hear about your father in law.

Every time I click on this thread on my phone, it shows your original post, and I always think to myself, I wonder how he's doing.

I'm the same as you, I wasn't planning on stopping altogether. June was the last time I had any booze. I don't feel the desire to ever have any alcohol again.

Well done on beating it 



Andy 67 said:


> Hello again everyone.
> 
> I've been off the site for six months. Long story - my wife's father died suddenly at the end of September. We were executors & sole beneficiaries, so we went from spending all our time sorting out his stuff to spending it all sorting out our house - getting it ready to sell so we can move into his place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your father in law.
> 
> ...


Aww - thanks Man.

Well done yourself.


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think someone recommended the alan carr (not the comedian) book earlier in this thread... As a result I've read it and it is a very very interesting take on alcohol. The idea is it dispels societies brainwashing on the topic so then the idea is not drinking takes the same will power needed to not smash your own fingers with a hammer  in other words its easy to stop doing something when you are convinced your not giving anything worthwhile up... which in the case of alcohol is totally true!!


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

stryker007 said:


> I think someone recommended the alan carr (not the comedian) book earlier in this thread... As a result I've read it and it is a very very interesting take on alcohol. The idea is it dispels societies brainwashing on the topic so then the idea is not drinking takes the same will power needed to not smash your own fingers with a hammer  in other words its easy to stop doing something when you are convinced your not giving anything worthwhile up... which in the case of alcohol is totally true!!


Fair play to everyone in this thread. It's amazing the different light you see it in once you've been off it for a while.. UKM is a great help, being able to log on any time and transport your mind away from real life where drink is everywhere.. To a place of fitness and good diets lol it really is everywhere and very tempting especially when your mates are boozing. But weigh up the hangover, price of drink etc and when you realise the absolute **** that is talked and messes people get in it doesn't become so enticing anymore.

Been off it 3 years, drank up to 5days a week.. Always in big amounts. I've just give up smoking weed everyday, 3weeks now £100/week habit. In 7years I've never been a few days without it and can honestly say I won't be touching it again. I mostly toked in the evenings to relax and help with sleep.. and although my sleeping is a bit **** now it was easy to give up compared to drink. Now just the tobacco to go, only spend a 10er a week on it so hopefully won't be too difficult.

Thinking about it I fairly hammered the miaow miaow aswell back when it was all the rage lol. Cant even look at any of the people I used to hang about with anymore. Avoidance really is the only way to beat it for me.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I wasn't as severe as you sound but I used to go out about 3-4 times a week for 3 years. Eventually I only quit because I lost my job and my body went into total shock. I have never felt so ill in my life. Cold sweats and shakes for a month I would say. I've never gone back to that level and while I still like to drink I'm currently off the stuff to get into shape and have been for 4 weeks today.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

As someone who had bad cocaine habit which went hand in hand with drink its good to read these stories.

I for one minute dont preach as i take my hat of to people who can have dabble then leave it alone for months.Also i had great times over years drug taking and partying for days on end and part of me wishes i still had these wkends.

Sadly for me it became nothing but destructive to myself and everyone i cared for.

Now ive been clean for several month and Bodybuilding has become my habit of which is helping me no end...ive a long way to go to reach most of guys on here but im confident ill get to a decent level.

At 32 i can safely say im the healthiest and fittest ive been in years and the time spent with my missus and daughter beats any 72(sometime 96) hour party session.

So hats off to all who manage to get clean n sober.. And for all you folks who can party and live normally then keep the party going ya lucky bassas lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Never been a big drinker but i've not touched a drop this year!

Don't miss it all tbh


----------



## finrodfelagund (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm new to the site but not new to the game  . This thread caught my eye so I thought I'd share my experience. I drank 3-4 nights a week all though uni, but still managed a solid training regime and looked pretty good--I guess the sort of thing you can do when you're that young. As I got older and started working, naturally I had less time overall on my hands and drinking (which took up significant amounts of time either drinking or recovering from drinking) began to infringe on my training, my fitness level and physique suffered, and slowly over 2 years much of what I'd built had slipped away. I realized what I'd lost at one point when I looked at myself in the mirror and realized I looked quite normal, even though I considered myself a bodybuilder--I'd gotten skinny and had to buy all new clothes. Disgusted but not disgusted enough to quit, I tried to increase the tempo and quantum of my training but found my body didn't respond like it used to...it took some pretty drastic events and a run-in with the police to realize that maybe my drinking had progressed beyond the realm of "normal".

That scare led me to stop cold for four months...loved how I felt and training rebounded v well, but eventually I decided I'd licked it and went back to weekend drinking....which evolved into weekday drinking...which evolved back to square one. I had another frightening encounter (talked some smack to some ******* soldiers down in southern utah and got my ass kicked) which brought me back to teetotal. It took almost a year for me to become socially comfortable without drink. Drinking had defined my personality; I had relied on it to loosen up, connect with people, and for confidence in bars and social situations. It is, however, during the most uncomfortable times in our lives when we grow the most. Now it is not an issue for me--I tried on dozens of stories to explain why I didn't drink--from brutal honesty, to medical excuses, to flippant quips, to "f*** u that's why!". Everyone finds their way and the best way to handle the situation. I think, rather, know, that the hardest part about quitting drinking is not the act itself, it's going out with your friends and seeing them have a great time and feeling like the odd man out. Even if you don't identify yourself as an acloholic, AA has some great strategies in their book "Living Sober" on how to deal with social situations. If you stick it out you will get comfortable with it, you will learn to sing kareoke without being wasted, you'll learn to dance, speak to women, etc. Keep at it, and keep your head up, and don't look back. Once a problem drinker, always a problem drinker--the neurological process is irreversible and you can't go back to how you were before. I apologize for a long first post but it's a topic which is dear to me, and it has been the hardest and most rewarding crucible through which I've passed in my 26 years of life.

Respect,

Felagund


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@finrodfelagund

Well done for giving up, how long have you been sober?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

well done on giving up mate!

I've not had a drink in 3 months (honestly must be a record for me), don't get me wrong I still get the weekend blue's when you constantly see status's on Facebook "weekend has arrived let's get p!ssed" etc

I just think to myself - enjoy the hangover pr!ck! lol

But to be honest i'm staying away from alcohol just now as our first born is due in a few weeks - last thing I want is to be p!ssed and her water's break and I have to go to the hospital sticking of alcohol.

Also the fact I feel it's unfair if I was to have a drink when she can't.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone getting on? A week tomorrow and it'll be a year since I've had any.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

i was only ever 1 night at the weekend drinker but i haven't had even 1 beer in 5 years


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Taken the decision today after four solid days of drinking every night that it's time to knock it on the head. The problem I have is that working nights on a 4on/4off pattern mean that once everyone else has gone to bed, I can go on drinking till the early hours no problem. Pretty sad really, just me, sat on my own watching youtube vids drinking myself daft. When I worked days I had to be up at 4:30 so would usually be asleep by 10pm so it wasn't as much of a problem. But on nights there's nothing to stop me drinking all night.

My training is actually going really well and I know the drinking is the barrier stopping me seeing the results. So, it's time for it to go. I have the Alan Carr book and have used it before with good results. Will start it tonight while I'm at work.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> Taken the decision today after four solid days of drinking every night that it's time to knock it on the head. The problem I have is that working nights on a 4on/4off pattern mean that once everyone else has gone to bed, I can go on drinking till the early hours no problem. Pretty sad really, just me, sat on my own watching youtube vids drinking myself daft. When I worked days I had to be up at 4:30 so would usually be asleep by 10pm so it wasn't as much of a problem. But on nights there's nothing to stop me drinking all night.
> 
> My training is actually going really well and I know the drinking is the barrier stopping me seeing the results. So, it's time for it to go. I have the Alan Carr book and have used it before with good results. Will start it tonight while I'm at work.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck mate.

Been a year yesterday for me now.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Been a year yesterday for me now.


Thanks. I have a wine tasting scheduled for the 22nd. So my aim number 1 is to get to the 22nd without having a drink. I'll take the decision as to whether I make that a one off or whether I carry on not drinking nearer the time depending on how im doing.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I like a good old drink from time to time. In fact I've got 3 holiday months of drinking ahead off me!

But I find the best way to cut it out is to cut/diet. Makes you think that 500 calorie deficit a day where your ****ing starving, it isn't worth a pint of lager on a Friday! Also love waking up without a hangover and feeling fresh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> Taken the decision today after four solid days of drinking every night that it's time to knock it on the head. The problem I have is that working nights on a 4on/4off pattern mean that once everyone else has gone to bed, I can go on drinking till the early hours no problem. Pretty sad really, just me, sat on my own watching youtube vids drinking myself daft. When I worked days I had to be up at 4:30 so would usually be asleep by 10pm so it wasn't as much of a problem. But on nights there's nothing to stop me drinking all night.
> 
> My training is actually going really well and I know the drinking is the barrier stopping me seeing the results. So, it's time for it to go. I have the Alan Carr book and have used it before with good results. Will start it tonight while I'm at work.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck with it  let us know how you get on!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Its been just over 9 months for me. I had one blip one evening and very quickly nipped it in the bud before it spiralled. It was quite scary how easy it is to slip and how it can appear to happen out of the blue.

Anyway, within those 9 months iv achieved so much more than I would have, had I carried on drinking!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement Katy. When you say you've achieved so much since quoitting that you wouldnt have otherwise achieved, are you talking about your training, or in other areas of yr life?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> Thanks. I have a wine tasting scheduled for the 22nd. So my aim number 1 is to get to the 22nd without having a drink. I'll take the decision as to whether I make that a one off or whether I carry on not drinking nearer the time depending on how im doing.


If it was me,I wouldn't bother going to it. For me, personally, I just find cutting it out completely is the easiest way for me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Katy. When you say you've achieved so much since quoitting that you wouldnt have otherwise achieved, are you talking about your training, or in other areas of yr life?


In all areas of my life. I'm far more motivated and driven in general now and as a result I've really put myself out there with my business...attending various workshops, meetings and conferences. I've been far more productive and therefore seeing results. I'm a far better friend now...always being able to be there when my friends need me which has proven really necessary this year with 3 friends going through a very tough time. I've been a far better sister and daughter; being able to support my family practically and emotionally. And I've been a far better partner, resulting in my now husband proposing to and marrying me. We're looking at a very bright future with an exciting business venture, a secure home and hopefully children that I can 100% dedicate myself to. I am also able to gain joy from the smallest of things now. Alcohol does contribute to depression and it enabled me to really dwell on things...but that's all been lifted now.

I know hand on heart that I wouldn't have been able to achieve the above had I continued drinking...it detracted my attention from others, demotivated me and just robbed me of the joys in life.

And yeah, the fact that I dropped 2 stone of fat and gained muscle within the time I've been sober is no cooincidence. But that acheivement is secondary to the achievement of being the person I want to be and to be happy at long last.

My drinking however was an addiction which is why the difference is so great since quitting, but I do think that alcohol in general, isn't worth it. My mother-in-law, having seen the change in me, has quite alcohol. She didn't have a problem with it at all...never drank too much, but did drink a little regulalry and she realised that it was actually a hinderence; reducing the quality of her sleep, resulting in her not feeling 100% in the day and by hindering her weight loss efforts. She dropped weight almost as soon as she quit alcohol. And she does rave about how much better she feels within herself since quitting. So, if alcohol actually makes us feel worse in the long run...it really isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response. very motivational!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> If it was me,I wouldn't bother going to it. For me, personally, I just find cutting it out completely is the easiest way for me.


That's going to be hard as the guy who organized it has been a really good friend and helped me out a lot with things since I moved here. I think I'll go along and just use the 'swirl & spit' method when I'm tasting. It's white wine which I'm not keen on anyway so won't be a problem.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

It's coming up to 12-13 years alcohol free for me I think. I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sat in the pub beer garden, realllllly tempted to have a beer!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife has given up totally after reading a book by Alan Car, not the funny man.

It may be bollox BUT it may help, you never know.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just flirt with the idea, last year was easy as there was no sunshine.

Nah it's been over a year, don't wanna undo e hard work, just having a whinge really!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> I just flirt with the idea, last year was easy as there was no sunshine.
> 
> Nah it's been over a year, don't wanna undo e hard work, just having a whinge really!


mate l cant give up chocolate so l have nothing but respect for you lot giving up drink :thumbup1:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

I train for strength and i can tell you now that every week i drink without failure, all my uncles and my dad are fully blow alco's yeah the proper real deals! black cans/cider on a daily! I don't wanna be like them but drinking ****s my gains up, its like i yoyo with strength, for example i was hitting 240kg on my deadlift a few weeks back, and through the sunny days i have ended up drinking more than ocationally can't even budge 240 now  alcohol is a killer in everyway


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How's everyone doing in here?


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

i think im done with booze had 10 weeks off it and went for a pint sunday im still feeling like crap now my body just cant take it anymore ive felt great for the last 1o weeks quit smoking but the drink can do one from now on low mood and bad guts just not worth it and boy never in a month of sundays did i think i would be contemplating giving booze up but im finding its just not worth it anymore


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Almost 1 year off it now, really can't see myself starting again


----------

